# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  موسوعة الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين(1/15)

## دار النوادر

*موسوعة الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين(1/15)*
شيخ الجامع الأزهر وعلامة بلاد المغرب
جمعها وضبطها ابن أخيه
المحامي علي الرضا الحسيني 
 
الحمد لله تعالى على ما هدى، والصلاةُ والسلام على نبينا محمد نور الحقِّ والهدى، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اقتدى:
يحدثنا لسانُ التاريخ الإسلامي المعاصر ـ وهو صادقٌ أمين فيما يتحدّث به ـ: أنّ الإمامَ محمد الخَضِر حسين عَلَمٌ من أعلام الإسلام، عمل فأجاد وأفاد، وجاهد فانتصر، وغرس فحصد، وأنتج فيضاً زاخراً مباركاً من العلوم التي ضَمَّتها هذه الموسوعة، والتي أطلقنا عليها اسم: (موسوعة الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين شيخ الجامع الأزهر وعالم بلاد المغرب) 
ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ.
ولا يستقيم القول عن رجلٍ: إنه من عظماء الإسلام، ما لم تكن بين أيدينا حجةٌ تبرر هذا القول، وبرهانٌ تدعمُهُ الوقائعُ، وإلا، فإنه كالناطقِ عن هوى، والخائض في الغَيِّ.
وقد نَـهَجَتِ الموسوعاتُ العلميةُ الكُبرى أن تذكر في مطالعها لمحاتٍ 
ـ موجزةً أو مطوّلةً ـ عن المؤلِّف، والمؤلَّف، والمحتوى، وهو منهاج حسن.
ومن هذا المنطلق، وخدمة للمكتبة الإسـلامية، والسـعي المخلص لإثرائها بالكتب القيِّمة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين التي تُطبع لأول مرة في موسوعة منسّقة، مرتبة، أنيقة، حوت أعمالَه الكاملة التي وصل إليها التحقيقُ والبحث حتى اليوم.
يَسُـرُّ (دار النـوادر)، وتبتهجُ بهذا الإنجاز العلمي الذي طالمـا تطلـع 
إليه المغربُ الإسلامي مع المشـرق الإسـلامي، وبعد طول انتظارٍ وترقُّب وإلحاحٍ من المؤسسات الفكرية والعلمية، سواء الدينية منها والأدبية، ومن قِبَلِ الأفراد والجماعات الذين يهتمون بعظماء أممهم، ويفاخرون ويباهون في الحديث عنهم بنواديهم ومجالسهم ومعاهدهم وجامعاتهم، ووسائل إعلامهم.
هذه الموسوعة التي يجد فيها الباحث والدارس والمحقق والكاتب وطالبُ المعرفة والقارئ طِلْبَته ومُبتغاه في كل علم من العلوم التي أتاها الإمام من أبوابها الواسـعة، فهو حَوْضٌ يُسقى من عذب فراته، ويصدر عنه الوارد مُرتوياً من مَعينه الخالص.
وإذا رغبنا ـ في هذه المقدمة ـ أن نَعرض ترجمة لحياته، وجدنا أنفسنا أمام (بحرٍ لا ساحلَ له، ولا ندري من أين نغوص؟ وكيف نلتقط الدرر، ولاحتاجَ الأمرُ إلى كتابة الأسفار.
كيف نقدمه، وماذا ندوِّن من صفاته، ونسطِّر من أعماله، ونقدِّم جواهر كتبه وآثاره؟.
ونتساءل: هل تفي هذه المقدمة في تصوير المشهد الذي نَـنْشُد تِبيانه في مطلع هذه الموسوعة؟ كلا.
إنه طراز نادر من العلماء المجاهدين، الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، وإنه من عظماء الإسلام، كلما كتبتَ عنهم، وخُضْتَ في سيرتهم، وعرضتَ مآثرهم وآثارهم، وأسعدتَ البصائر والعقول والقلوب ببحوثهم وآرائهم ودراستهم، قال لك القلم: هل من مزيد؟
إن أطلقتَ عليه صفةَ: الإمام المفسر، الإمام المحدّث، الإمام الزيتوني، الإمام القاضي، الإمام المجاهد، الإمام الخطيب، الإمام المحاضر، الإمام المصلح، الإمام اللغوي، الإمام الرحالة، الإمام الأديب، الإمام الشاعر، الإمام الناقض والناقد، وإمام مشيخة الأزهر، وجدت كل وصف من هذه الأوصاف العلمية ملازماً له حقاً وصدقاً، وقد أنصفتَ فيما وصفت، لا سيما بعد أن تطالع كافة آثاره العلمية.
لا نكتب هذا من باب الإنشـاء والمبالغة في البلاغة والبيان، وتزيين المقدمة بكلمات تثير كوامن الإنسـان، إنما ندع القارئ وجهاً لوجه أمام هذه المواهب المتعددة التي وضعها الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ فيه؛ ليستخلص منها المنزلة التي وصل إليها هذا الإمام.
أجمع معاصروه وتلامذته ودارسوه من بعده على تقواه وصلاحه، وغزارة علمه ومعارفه، ومكارم أخلاقه، وطهارة سريرته، وأنه أوقف حياته بليلها ونهارها لخدمة الإسلام، ويدلنا على هذا الأمر: إنتاجه الغزير، وعطاؤه الوفير، وسيرته العطرة، وهذه التآليف المتعددة في اختصاصها وفنونها، وصدقها وأمانتها.
صرفَ اهتمامه إلى علوم الشريعة واللغة والأدب، فاعتنى بالتفسير والحديث والفتاوى والأحكام، وتحدث عن أبطال الإسلام، وترجم لهم، وفي المقدمة: سيرةُ المصطفى ص، وسيرة السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم.
اتخذ القرآنَ الكريم إماماً، والسنة النبوية قدوة، وفي هذا السبيل كانت رحلة حياته المباركة.
اتخذ من الآيـة الكريمة: ﴿قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين*يهدى به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلم ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم﴾[المائدة: 15ـ 16] سبيلَه وطريقَه المستقيم طوالَ عمره.
وجد في الكتاب المبين دُستوراً حكيماً عادلاً للناس كافة، إذا اتبعوه، سلموا في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن تركوه، خسروا الحياتين.
ووجد في النور المحمديِّ الذي سرى ضياؤه في الشرق والغرب، وأنقذ العالم من ظلمات الشرك والجهالة والفوضى إلى نور الإيمان والعلم والنظام، المثلَ الأعلى للهدى والهداية، والرشد والإرشاد.
ترى الإمام محمد الخضر حسـين وضـع نُصْبَ عينيه هاتين النعمتين العظيمتين، اللتيـن منَّ الله عز وجل بهما على عباده: ـ القرآن الكريـم، وسـيرة النبي ص.
وعلى هديهما توكَّل على الله عز وجل في رحلة الإيمان، بدءاً من مدينة ’نفطة‘ مكان ولادته، وانتهاء إلى ’القاهرة‘، وإمامته مشيخة الأزهر، ومن بَعْدُ انتقالُه إلى الرفيق الأعلى.
كان توجهه إلى المؤمن في عبادته، وهداية للضال في عقيدته، والإرشاد للعامل في عمله، والراعي في بيته، والموسَّع عليه فيما أنعم الله به عليه، والقاضي على مِنَصَّة قضائه، والحاكم في مَنْصِبه ومسؤوليته، وزعماء الأمة أن يخلصوا في الأمانة التي حملوها.
ولئن نهجت الأقلامُ في المقدمات أن تذكر نسب ولقب وكنية المترجَم، ومولده ونشأته، ودراسته وشيوخه، ومؤلفاته وتلاميذه، ومكانته العلمية، وآراء العلماء فيه، ثم وفاته، فالأجدرُ بنا أن نضع لمحاتٍ سريعةً في سيرة الإمام، مع الإشارة إلى البحوث القيمة التي وردت في الكتب الموجودة في خاتمة هذه الموسوعة، والتي أعطت صورة عن الإمام وسيرته وتراثه.
..............................  ...................
قال السيد علي رضا الحسيني في تقديمه للموسوعة:

موسوعة للقارئين منارة..........رواده  ا التلميذ والأستاذ

من كل فنٍ بُرِّزت صفحاتُها..........وب  كل سطرٍ بارقٌ أخاذُ

هي جنّة للعارفين وروضةٌ..........للسا  مرين وللدعاة ملاذُ

وبها يثوب الغافلون لرشدهم ..........وبها اهتدى الضليل والشَّواذ

فكر الإمام الخضر بحر معارف.........وعلى يديه تخرج الأفذاذُ



وقال أيضاً مثنياً على دار النوادر:
قامت (دار النوادر) لصاحبها الفاضل نور الدين طالب بعمل جليل في طبع (موسوعة الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين شيخ الجامع الأزهر وعالم بلاد المغرب)، فلها الشكر.

لِمَ أَطْلَقوا عُنْوانَها (دارَ النَّوادِرْ).......  .والحَقُّ لو يَدْعُونَها (دارَ الجَواهِرْ)

نَبْعُ الثَّقافَةِ والمعارِفِ والهُدى........والن  ُّورِ والدِّينِ المُظَفَّرِ والمآثِرْ

فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللهِ الّذي اخْتَصَّتْ بهِ.........هذي المَنارَةُ كي تُضيئَ بِها السَّرائِرْ

كُتُبٌ تَفِيضُ هِدايَةً في طَيِّها........وَتَ  ضَمَّنَتْ عِلْمَ الأَوائلِ والأَواخِرْ

في كُلِّ فَنٍّ إِنْ تَغُص ببِحاره........تَأْ  تِيكَ بالدُّرِّ المُنَسَّقِ والذَّخائِرْ

فَانْظُرْ إلى ’مَوْسوعَةٍ‘ ظَفِرَتْ بِها........لإمامِن  ا ’الخِضْرِ الحُسَيْنِ‘ بِها نُفاخِرْ

وَلَها السَّلامُ والامْتِنانُ مَعَ الرَّجا........في حِفْظِ رَبِّ العالَمِينَ لَها بَشائرْ



لمعرفة المزيد عن هذه الموسوعة:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...b1139a&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

1ـ أسرار التنزيل
تفسير آيات قرآنية كريمة
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (1)



ما إن ارتقى فضيلة الإمام الأكبـر المرحـوم محمد الخضـر حسـين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ المرتبة العلمية الرفيعة التي انتهى إليها في قمة مجده العلمي، وفي أواخر حياته المليئة بالجهاد في سبيل الله، والدعوة إلى الإسلام بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وما إن أضحى بحراً لا ساحل له في مختلف العلوم الإسلامية واللغوية، باشر في وضع تفسير محكم لكتاب الله العزيز، ينبع من صفاء علمه وعرفانه، وهدايته وتقواه. 
وبقلمه البليغ بدأ ـ رحمه الله ـ نشـر التفسـير الذي وضعه في مجلـة ’لواء الإسلام‘ التي كانت تصدر بالقاهرة، وكان رئيساً لتحريرها، بدءاً من العدد الأول الصادر بتاريخ الأول من شهر رمضان المبارك لعام 1366ﻫ الموافق التاسع عشر من شهر يوليو تموز 1947. واستمر في هذا العمل الجليل، حتى أثقلته السنون، وقد قارب عمره الطاهر على الثمانين عاماً، وتحت وطأة الشيخوخة، توقف عن متابعة هذا الجهد الرائع، والإنتاج الفكري العظيم، وكانت آخر الصفحات من التفسير هي تلك التي نشرها في العدد الثاني عشر من السنة الرابعة لمجلة ’لواء الإسلام‘، والصادر في شهر شعبان لعام 1370ﻫ الموافق شهر مايو أيار لعام 1951م. 
قام المؤلف بتفسير القسم الأكبر من سورة البقرة حتى الآية 195، بالإضافة إلى سورة الفاتحة، وبتفسير آيات قرآنية كريمة من سور مختلفة، وهي: آية من سورة آل عمران ـ آيات من سورة الحج ـ آيات الصيام ـ ثلاث آيات من سورة الأنفال ـ أربع آيات من سورة يونس ـ خمس آيات من سورة ص~. 
وقد ضممنا في هذا الكتاب تفسير آيات سورة البقرة من 1 ـ 195، والمنشور في أعداد مجلة ’لواء الإسلام‘، ودروس التفسير التي ألقاها في بعض النوادي والجمعيات الإسلامية، ونشرت في مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي كان يصدرها المؤلف في القاهرة. 
والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق في خدمة رسالة الإسلام. 
الإمام محمد الخضر حسين

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...b1bd79&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*2ـ بلاغة القرآن*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (2)



القرآن الكريم كتاب الله العظيم، والمعجزة الخالدة إلى يوم الدين، والنور المبين، أنزله ـ جلّ جلاله ـ على خاتم النبيين؛ ليكون هادياً ومرشداً للأمة الإسلامية، يرتقي بها إلى مراقي الفلاح، ويفتح لها باب السعادة في الدارين. 
كتاب يهدي للتي هي أقوم ويبشر المؤمنين، أنزله الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ على نبيه الكريم؛ ليخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور، وفيه بيان كل شيء، وقد فصلت آياته تفصيلاً، وأحاط بكل شيء علماً، فهو لايغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها. 
﴿إنه لقرآن كريم*في كتاب مكنون﴾[الواقعة: 77 ـ 78]. 
وبحوث الإمام محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ في القرآن الكريم ـ هي عمل كاتب صادق، خاض في كل ميادين العلم، وصال فيها وجال، وفي بحوثه القرآنية ـ شأنه في كل ميدان ومقام ـ، كان المحقّقَ المدققَ، والبليغ المحلّق، في كل مقال له آية، وكل بحث يغوص فيه راية، وأية راية؟!
وله في كتاب الله العزيز فرائد قيمة، فيها من العلم الغزير بقدر ما فيها من حسن البيان، وفصاحة الكلم. أنار بها العقول التي حاول الزيغ أن ينقلها إلى تهلكة، وأزاح عن سبيل الإسلام ظلماتٍ بعضُها فوق بعض. فجاء الحق بقلمه بيّناً، وزهق الباطل من قلمه زهقاً، إن الباطل كان زهوقاً. 
وبأسلوبه البليغ حين يكتب في ’بلاغة القرآن‘، وبعلمه الصادق وقلبه المؤمن إذ يتحدث عن ’نقل معاني القرآن إلى اللغات الأجنبية‘، وبتقواه وورعه حين يهدي إلى ’رأي في تفسير القرآن‘، وبفضل الموجه العليم حين يحاضر طلابه في الأزهر حول ’المحكم والمتشابه في القرآن الكريم‘، إلى آخر تلك البحوث النورانية. 
وإذا ما واصلت السير معه في درب الهدى إلى النقد، نجده الإمام الذي لا يخشى في الحق أحداً، ولايسكت عن رأي جاهل أو مضلّ يدس على الإسلام، بل سرعان ما يجرد قلمه المؤمن؛ ليحطم به أفكار أعداء الحق، ويدلي بالحجة بعد الحجة، والبينة إثر البينة، فيفحم الحائدين عن جادة الصواب، ويردهم على أعقابهم خاسئين خاسرين. 
جمعت تلك البحوث والردود ومقالات النقد في كتاب خصصت به ما كتبه الإمام عن القرآن العظيم، والدفاع عن آياته ومعانيه، وجعلت لها عنواناً: ’بلاغة القرآن‘، وهو البحث الأول في الكتاب. 
رحم الله الإمام محمد الخضر حسين الذي كان مثالاً عزّ مثيلُه في الكفاح والجهاد والدفاع عن الحق دون خوف أو سأم. 
وأذكر بيتاً من الشعر للعم الإمام يردده، وهو قائله: 
ولولا ارتياحي للنضال عن الهدى

لفتشت عن واد أعيش به وحدي

ذكرت في الهامش عند مطلع كل بحث: المصدرَ الذي نقلت عنه. 
والله نسأل الهداية والتوفيق في خدمة رسالة الإسلام، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...c713ed&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*3ـ دراسات في الشريعة الإسلامية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (2)


هذا الكتاب الذي أصدرناه ضمن المجموعة القيمة لمؤلفات الإمام الأكبر العلامة المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ هو مجموعة المقالات التي خطتها يراعته الصادقة في مجلة ’لواء الإسلام‘، والذي كان رئيساً لتحريرها منذ أن صدر العدد الأول منها في الأول من شهر رمضان لعام 1366ﻫ الموافق 19يوليو (تموز) 1947م بالقاهرة، ومما نقتطفه من مقال للأستاذ أحمد حمزة صاحب امتياز المجلة، نشره في العدد الثاني عشر من السنة الحادية عشرة قوله: ’ومنذ أن اتجهنا إلى إنشاء مجلة لواء الإسلام، نتقدم بها محتسبين النية خدمة لهذا الدين الحنيف، وبياناً لحقائقه، لم نجد علماً يحمل اللواء سوى الشيخ الخضر حسين، فأرسى قواعد التحرير فيها، وتعهدها بتوجيهه، وقلمه وقلبه المنير، ونيته وإخلاصه صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسارت قدماً إلى الإمام، تحمل رسالتها، وتتجه إلى غايتها، ومن ورائها الخضر...، ولم ينقطع عن رئاسة التحرير إلا عندما شغل بمنصب شيخ الأزهر، وفي هذا المنصب أعاد إليه كرامته، وأكد عزته، ولا يزال الأزهريون يذكرون له مواقف الشمم والإباء. 
فرضي الله عنه في الصديقين والصالحين والأبرار المجاهدين...‘. 
أما تفسير القرآن الكريم الذي قدمه العم الإمام في مجلة ’لواء الإسلام‘، فقد أفردناه في كتاب مستقل تحت عنوان ’أسرار التنزيل‘، 
والله نسأل السداد. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...94dd24&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

4ـ محمد رسول الله وخاتم النيين صلى الله عليه وسلم
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (3)



كانت مشيئة الله تعالى في خلقه أن يُبعثَ محمدٌ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم رسولاً إلى الناس كافة هادياً ومبشراً ونذيراً، وداعياً إلى الحق بإذنه وسراجاً منيراً، ومبعوثاً لنشر مكارم الأخلاق، والدعوة إلى سبيل الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. 
وهو المثل الأعلى في الشرف والحسب وكمال الخلق والسيرة القويمة، ولن تجد فضيلة إلا كانت من صفاته. 
يقول الإمام محمد الخضر حسين: ’طالعْ كتب التاريخ، عربية وغير عربية، وأمعن النظر في أحوال عظماء الرجال من مبدأ الخليقة إلى هذا اليوم، فإنك لا تستطيع أن تضع يدك على اسم رجل من أولئك العظماء، وتقص علينا سيرته ومزاياه وأعماله الجليلة حديثاً يضاهي أو يداني ما نحدثك به عن هذا الرسول العظيم‘. 
مقالات وبحوث ومحاضرات في السيرة النبوية الكريمة، كتبها أو ألقاها الإمام في مناسبات ذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف، أو الهجرة النبوية المباركة. جمعتها وأعددتها في هذا الكتاب تحت عنوان ’محمد رسول الله وخاتم النبيين‘. وهي إحدى الرسائل التي تضمنها الكتاب. 
ولن يحيط مجموع الكتاب بالسيرة النبوية الزاخرة التي تحتاج إلى مجلدات، وإنما تناول جوانب من السيرة الشريفة في مقالات عن رفقه، وحكمته في السياسة، وسيرته في الخليقة، وصبره ومتانة عزمه، وبلاغته، وشجاعته، ورجاحة عقله، وحكمة رأيه، وآداب خطبه، وهجرته، وإبادته للأصنام، ودعوته، وقضائه على المزاعم الباطلة، وعظمته، وغيرها من البحوث العلمية الفائقة. 
وعندما يكتب الإمام في السيرة النبوية، فإن الإخلاص رائده، والعلم القويم منهاجه. 
إن كتابة الإمام في السيرة النبوية، والدفاع عنها، ورد سهام المغرضين، وتفنيد مزاعم المبطلين والزائغين عن الحق بالحجة والبرهان، دليل على إيمان راسخ في القلب، وعلم واسع في العقل، ويقين صادق عند صاحبه أوقف حياته المليئة بجلائل الأعمال لهذه الدعوة الخالدة. 
أشرت في الهامش عند مطلع كل بحث إلى المصدر الذي نقلت عنه. 
والله نسأل الهداية والتوفيق في خدمة رسالة الإسلام، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...456fd1&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

5ـ تراجم الرجال
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (3)



’في هذا الأثر الذي سميناه: ’تراجم الرجال‘ ضممنا ما كتبه الإمام الأكبر العلامة محمد الخضر حسين من مقالات عن أعلام الإسلام، ونشر في مجلتي ’الهداية الإسلامية‘، و’نور الإسلام‘، أو ما ألقاه من محاضرات في النوادي الإسلامية. 
والهدف من هذه التراجم: أن تكون قدوة للحاكم والمواطن المسلم، ومناراً وهدياً لكل من ينشد حياة ملؤها العزة والسعادة. 
وقد رتبنا الأبحاث في هذا الكتاب وفق التسلسل التاريخي، واعتمدنا في ذلك تواريخ الولادة، دون النظر إلى تاريخ نشر المقال، أو إلقاء المحاضرة. 
ولابد من التنويه أن ثمة تراجم قيمة للمؤلف نشرت في كتاب ’تونس وجامع الزيتونة‘، وهي تراجم الأعلام التونسيين، لم نثبتها في هذا الكتاب. 
وندعو الله ـ جل جلاله ـ أن يكون لنا عوناً وسنداً في هذا العمل الذي نقوم به لإحياء التراث الإسلامي للعم. 
ونشكر سـيدي الوالد الشيخ زين العابدين التونسي ـ رحمه الله ـ على فضله بالتوجيه السديد، والرأي القيم.

لمعرفة المزيد عن الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...f92b49&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

6ـ الشريعة الإسلامية صالحة لكل زمان ومكان
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (4)



من روائع الفكر المؤمن للإمام العلامة المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين مباحث دينية في أصول الدين، وأصول الفقه، والأحكام العملية، والفتاوى، بعضها ألقيت محاضرات في قسم التخصص بكلية أصول الدين إحدى كليات الجامع الأزهر، أو في نواد وجمعيات إسلامية مختلفة، وبعضها نشرت مقالات في مجلتي ’نور الإسلام‘ التي كان يرأس تحريرها، ويصدرها الأزهر، و’الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي كان يصدرها ويرأس تحريرها. 
وقد جمعنا كافة هذه المباحث تحت اسم: ’الشريعة الإسلامية صالحة لكل زمان ومكان‘ وهو البحث الأول في هذا الكتاب، والذي كان يؤلف القسم الأكبر من الجزء الثالث من كتاب ’رسائل الإصلاح‘. 
ولما كانت غايتنا إحياء التراث العظيم للعم المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ، فقد رأينا ـ تسهيلاً للقارئ ـ أن يضم كل سفر من الأسفار المواضيع المتجانسة الواحدة، وبالتالي يجد طوع يده كتاباً يطوي بين كنوزه درراً ولآلئ تضيء للفكر سبيل الهداية والعرفان. 
وهذه الرسائل كما قال الإمام ’في حاجة إلى أن تبحث بفكر لا يتعصب لقديم، ولا يفتتن بجديد، يعتمد الرأي حيث يثبته الدليل، ويتقبل الحكم متى لاحت بجانبه حكمة، ويثق بالرواية بعد أن يسلمها النقد إلى صدق‘. 
وشيخنا الجليل لم يطرق باباً من أبواب العلم إلا كان سيداً مهاباً، يجتث بصارم الحق خبائث الضلال، ويمحق الباطل والظلام، فهو الفارس في كل حلبة، والصدر في كل مقام، ولا أدل على ثرائه العلمي من هذا الفيض لرائع قلمه، ونتاج فكره في الأخلاق والاجتماعيات، وأصول الدين والفقه، ومباحث السيرة النبوية، وتراجم الرجال والبحوث التاريخية، ومباحث اللغة وصناعة الأدب. 
وقد زودني سيدي الوالد الشيخ زين العابدين التونسي ـ رحمه الله ـ بالتوجيه القيم في الترتيب والجمع، والله نسأل السداد‘

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...57a459&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*7ـ محاضرات إسلامية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (4)



محاضرات إسلامية‘ لفضيلة الإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ أثر عظيم يضم فرائد محاضرات قيمة، ألقاها من منابر الخطابة في العديد من الجمعيات الإسلامية، سواء في تونس، أو القاهرة. وهذه المحاضرات منها ما نشر في رسائل صغيرة مطبوعة ـ وقد نفدت ـ، ومنها ما نشر في المجلتين الإسلاميتين الكبيرتين، مجلة ’نور الإسلام‘، والتي تعرف اليوم باسم مجلة ’الأزهر‘، ومجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي كان يصدرها المؤلف في القاهرة. 
وفاتحة هذه المحاضرات: ’الحرية في الإسلام‘ من أمهات المحاضرات الإسلامية وأوائلها التي ألقاها الإمام الأكبر في مطلع حياته الدينية والسياسية، ألقاها بنادي ’جمعية قدماء تلامذة الصادقية‘ في تونس، وذلك مساء يوم السبت الواقع في 17 ربيع الثاني من عام 1324ﻫ. وكان يشغل آنذاك منصب قاضي مدينة ’بنزرت‘، وقد طبعت هذه المحاضرة عام 1327ﻫ برسالة خاصة، وأعيد طبعها مرتين فيما بعد. 
تعتبر محاضرة: ’الحرية في الإسلام‘ من الوثائق القومية والتاريخية التونسية الهامة، فقد ألقيت في عهد الحماية الفرنسية، وفي أوج غطرستها وشراستها، تلك الحماية الرهبية التي كانت تعتبر تونس قطعة أرض ملحقة بفرنسا، وتكمم الأفواه عن النطق بالأحاديث المعتادة، فكيف الحال بصوت داوٍ يتحدث عن الحرية في آذان شعب مضطهد؟!. 
تناقلت الأيدي المحاضرة من بيت إلى بيت، ومن معهد إلى معهد، يهمس بها المواطن التونسي إلى أخيه، فينتشر شعاعها في القلوب المؤمنة بحرية التراب التونسـي. وقد حدثني سـيدي الوالد الشـيخ زين العابديـن التونسي ـ حفظه الله ـ أن العم الإمام ـ رحمه الله ـ عندما ألقى هذه المحاضرة أحدثت أثراً عميقاً في المجتمع التونسي، ما زال يفعل فعله في الأوساط الشعبية كالنار في الهشيم، وكانت صوتاً من أصوات النضال التونسي السائر في الطريق إلى الحرية. 
مثل تلك المواقف التي وقفها الإمام الأكبر ـ رحمه الله ـ، وما كان يبديه من آراء جريئة في المجلة التي كان يصدرها بتونس تحت اسم ’السعادة العظمى‘، وما يدعو إليه من أفكار إصلاحية حرة لا قبل للاستعمار الفرنسي بها، وما يثيره من حماسة تلامذته في المنتديات وحلقات العلم بالجامع الزيتوني الأعظم، كل ذلك جعله عرضة للملاحقة والتهديد والوعيد، فأكره على مغادرة الوطن الأم تونس إثر حكم بالإعدام صدر عن السلطات الفرنسية الحاكمة، فمضى في الآفاق الإسلامية داعياً إلى سبيل الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، صوت حق وهدى. والله نسأل السداد.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...0be338&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

8ـ رسائل الإصلاح
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (5)



ثمرة من ثمرات الجهاد العلمي الطويل والشاق كان هذا الكتاب ’رسائل الإصلاح. بذل فيه الإمام محمد الخضر حسين الكثير من الوقت والعمل، وخطّه بحسن أسلوبه، وغزارة مادته، ودقة تحقيقه، وسعة اطلاعه، وسلاسة عبارته، وبلاغة بيانه وتبيانه، حتى كأن كل مقال فيه كتاب قائم بذاته، صيغ بموجز من الكلمات في صفحـات، ومثله كمصباح يسـتضاء به في ظلمات الحياة. 
لهذا الأثر القيّم مكانة خاصة وشهرة لدى الفقهاء والأدباء ورجال الثقافة وأصحاب القلم، وكثيراً ما يشار إليه في المصادر والمراجع على أنه من أهم الكتب التي تضمنت مقالات الإمام الشرعية والأحوال الاجتماعية. 
صدر الكتاب في حياته المباركة في ثلاثة أجزاء متوسطة الحجم. ومنذ أن باشـرت ـ بنعمة من الله وعونـه وهداه ـ في جمع ونشـر كتب الإمام التي افتقرت إليها المكتبة الإسـلامية، وجـدت أنـه من الأرجح في الفائـدة العلمية للكتاب وحدة مواضيعه؛ تسهيلاً للقارئ، وخدمة للعلم، وإن الحاجة آنذاك التي دفعت الناشر لجميع المقالات في مختلف المواضيع في كتاب واحد ظناً منه أنه ربما كان الكتاب الواحد الذي يصدر حاضناً ما كتبه الإمام في المجلات الدينية التي كان يرعاها، هذه الحاجة اختلفت الآن بعد أن أنعم الله علينا بجمع كافة المقالات وتقديمها في العديد من الكتب. 
والأمانة في العلم ونقله توجب علينا تبيان ذلك، وما هي المقالات التي نقلت إلى الكتب الأخرى. 
والحمد لله على ما هدى، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...273647&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

9ـ الدعوة إلى الإصلاح
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (5)



للمصلح الكبير الإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين رسالة: ’الدعوة إلى الإصلاح، وهناك ـ إلى جانب هذه الرسالة القيمة ـ مقالات ومحاضرات عن الإِصلاح الديني، منها: ما نشر في مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية التي كان يصدرها الإمام في القاهرة، ومنها: محاضرات ألقاها في النوادي الاجتماعية. 
وقد طبعت رسالة: ’الدعوة إلى الإصلاح‘ للمرة الأولى عام 1346ﻫ، وكان لها شأن عظيم؛ لما احتوته من أسس يعتمدها أي مصلح يبادر لحمل عبء الدعوة إلى سبيل الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. 
ضممت إلى الرسالة المقالات والمحاضرات في كتاب يحمل عنوان الرسالة: ’الدعوة إلى الإصلاح‘، وألحقت بها مذكرات هامة وجهها الإمام إلى الحكومة المصرية في طلب العناية بالتعليم الديني والتربية الدينية بالمدارس المصرية، وسيجد القارئ المسلم في هذه المذكرات ما يصلح للأخذ بها في كل زمان ومكان؛ نظراً للمبادئ الواضحة التي قررها الإِمام الأكبر ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ. وقد حدثني سيدي الوالد الشيخ زين العابدين التونسي ـ رحمه الله ـ: أن العم الإمام لم يكتب في الدعوة إلى الإِصلاح، إلا بعد بلوغه المكانة العلمية المرموقة، وأن هذه الرسالة تعتبر صورة صادقة عن حياته. 
والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...b7f9b1&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*10ـ دراسات في العربية وتاريخها*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (6)



من العلوم التي برع فيها الإمام محمد الخضر حسين، وصال وجال في ميادينها الشاسعة، وحاز فيها قصب السبق بكل أمانة وجهد: علوم اللغة العربية وآدابها، شأنها شأن العلوم الإسلامية التي شهدت له بالسموّ والإبداع. 
ومن المسلَّم به: أن الذي يتلقى علومه من النبع الرائق الصافي؛ كمثل: الجامع الأعظم ـ جامع الزيتونة ـ، ويأخذ عن شيوخ أجلاّء اتخذوا من العلم عبادة، وتفرغوا له بالدرس والتدريس، يتخرج من قلعة راسخة بالإيمان والمعرفة، ينطلق في الحياة بزاد لا ينفد، ويعطي عطاءً كمن يغرف من بحر لا ساحل له. 
ومن أوائل المحاضرات التي تحدثت بها الأندية الأدبية، وتلقفها أهل الفكر في تونس: تلك التي تناول بها: ’حياة اللغة العربية.
ومن طلائع الكتب: ’الخيال في الشعر العربي‘. وسار الإمام في سبيل الله معلّماً ومصلحاً ومجاهداً يحمل على كتفيه كافة العلوم، مع الحرص على أن يؤدي لكل علم حقّه. 
كان عضواً في المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق، وعضواً مؤسساً جاداً وفعالاً في مجمع فؤاد الأول للغة العربية ـ مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة. 
ومن الرجوع إلى مجلدات المجمع تطالعنا أعماله الهامة، ويبرز لنا نشاطه الفذّ من خلال الجلسات والمؤتمرات التي انتدب إليها. 
وكتاب: ’دراسـات في العربية وتاريخها‘ أول كتاب جمعتُـه وطبعته للإمام، وكان الفاتحة لسيل الكتب الأخرى التي جمعتها وأصدرتها بحول من الله تعالى وقوته. فله الحمد والشكر على ما أعطى. 
ثم قدّمتُ للمكتبة اللغوية العربية كتاب: ’دراسـات في اللغة‘ ضمَّ المواضيع التي اطلعت عليها بعد طبع الكتاب الأول. 
توّج الإمام محمد الخضر حسين دراساته اللغوية بالبحث الفريد الرائع: ’القياس في اللغة العربية‘، ونال به عضوية هيئة كبار العلماء في القاهرة. 
ونجد أنه في ميدان المنشورات العلمية الدورية التي أصدرها، أو ترأس تحريرها، بدءاً من مجلة: ’السعادة العظمى‘، ومجلة: ’نور الإسلام‘، و’الهداية الإسلامية‘، و’لواء الإسلام‘ وجَّه اهتماماً خاصاً إلى لغة القرآن، وأفرد لها أبواباً ثابتة، ودعا للكتابة فيها كبار رجال اللغة والأدب. وهذا يدلّ على الاهتمام الكبير الذي أولاه لعلوم العربية. 
إن في كتاب: ’دراسـات في العربية وتاريخها‘ صفحـات من العطاء العلمي، وثمرات من الفكر المبدع للإمام محمد الخضر حسين. 
والحمد لله رب العالمين

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...4b5db6&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*11ـ دراسات في اللغة*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (6)



للعلامة المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين دراسات لغوية قيمة أنشأها منذ مطلع حياته العلمية في تونس، وحتى أواخر أيام جهاده الإسلامي الطويل، وبصفته عضواً في مجمع اللغة العربية القاهرة. وقد سبق أن ضممت بعضاً من تلك الدراسات في كتاب ’دراسات في العربية وتاريخها‘، وقدمته إلى قراء العربية. وها أنذا أتقدم إليهم بمجموعة أخرى ومتممة من تلك الأبحاث والاقتراحات والنقد تحت عنوان: ’دراسات في اللغة‘، وأملي أن أكون بهذا الكتاب قد أحطت بكل الآثار اللغوية للعم الإمام. 
ومن المفيد أن نذكر أمثولة للأم المسلمة رواها سيدي الوالد الشيخ زين العابدين ـ رحمه الله ـ هي أن السيدة حليمة السعدية بنت الشيخ مصطفى ابن عزوز والدة الإمام كانت أول من لقن أولادها العلوم الدينية واللغوية، وأن الشيخ محمد الخضر ـ شأن إخوته الآخرين ـ قد أخذ عن والدته: كتاب الكفراوي في النحو، وكتاب السفطي في الفقه المالكي. وهكذا تكون الأمهات المسلمات. 
رحم الله الإمام الأكبر رحمة واسعة على هذا الثراء العلمي العظيم، وبما قدمه للإسلام والعروبة من خدمات جلىّ. والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...b0d669&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*12ـ الخيال*
*في الشعر العربي*
*ودراسات أدبية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (7)



للإمام الأكبر العلامة محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ نفحات أدبية من قلم بليغ، تناول فيها من عالم الأدب مواضيع أساسية، يقوم عليها صرح الأدب العربي. 
وفي هذا الكتاب ضممنا الدراسات الأدبية التي وضعها الإمام في مختلف فنون الأدب، والعنوان: ’الخيال في الشعر العربي‘ هو عنوان البحث الأول والأطول والأقدم في هذا الكتاب، لا سيما وأن بحث الخيال في الشعر العربي قد طبع برسالة صغيرة، وقد عُرفت هذه الرسالة لدى رجالات الأدب والعلم منذ مطلع حياة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله ـ. 
وإلى بحث الخيال هذا جمعنا مقالات ومحاضرات في الأدب، منها: ما كتبه في مجلة ’نور الإسلام‘ التي كانت تصدر عن الأزهر الشريف، وقد رأس تحريرها فترة من الزمن، ومنها: محاضرات في جمعية الهداية الإسلامية، ومقالات نشرت في مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي كان يصدرها في القاهرة. 
والله نسأل أن نكون قد وفقنا لجمع تراث المؤلف الأدبي في هذا الكتاب.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...d22d19&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*13ـ ديوان*
*خواطر الحياة*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (7)



شاعرنا الإسلامي المصلح الكبير الإمام الأكبر محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه - راية هدى, وداعية إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة, وديوانه ((خواطر الحياة)) روضة من رياض الحق والخير والسمو الخلقي, وقف حياته الطاهرة على الجهاد في سبيل الله, ومن أجل نصرة الشريعة فكان شعره كنثره هما سلاحان ماضيان للذود عن الإسلام وللدعوة إلى الإسلام.

للمزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...89a88a&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*14ـ نقض كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (8)



نقض كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي‘ هذا الكتاب: أثر خالد من الآثار الرائعة للإمام الأكبر محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ، أزاح به ستاراً من الزيف عن أغلاط علمية وتاريخية. 
لقد ألقى طه حسين محاضرات ’في الشعر الجاهلي‘ على طلاب كلية الآداب في الجامعة المصرية بالقاهرة، ثم جمع تلك المحاضرات في كتاب يقع في مئة وثلاث وثمانين صفحة، وأسماه: ’في الشعر الجاهلي‘. فأهاج به الرأي العام الإسـلامي منذ اللحظة الأولى لصـدوره، فتناولـه العلمـاء والكتاب والأدباء في شـتى الأقطار الإسلامية بالرد والتفنيد، ووضعت عدة كتب في النقد، وقدمت عدة بلاغات إلى النيابة العمومية في مصر ضد مؤلف الكتاب. 
ليس مهماً أن نذكر في هذه المقدمة تفصيل تلك الحادثة، وما رافقها من استقالة طه حسين من الجامعة بعد مصادرة الكتاب، وليس من غايتنا أن نسرد سرداً ما دار من مناقشـات حادة بين الأنصار والخصوم؛ فقد أشبعتها أقلام المؤلفين بحثاً وتنقيباً. بل المهم عندنا أن كتاب ’في الشـعر الجاهلي‘ قد حكم عليه المسـلمون بحكم قاطع، وقد نفذ ذلك الحكم في ميـدان الحق. 
لقد نهج الإمام محمد الخضر حسين في كتابه أسلوباً رائعاً في النقض؛ حيث ينقل الفقرة أو الفقرات التي يريد نقدها بحروفها، وكما صدرت عن منشئها، ثم يورد النقض؛ مما يجعل الكتاب قائماً بنفسه، فيسهل على القارئ تحقيق البحث، وفهم ما تدور عليه المناقشة، وهو أسلوب نهجه في كل الردود التي كتبها. 
ومن الجدير بالإشارة أن هذا الكتاب هو نقض لكتاب ’في الشعر الجاهلي‘ المطبوع عام (1342ﻫ ـ 1926م) بمطبعة دار الكتب المصرية بالقاهرة. وأن أرقام الصفحات الواردة في النقض تعود إلى الطبعة المذكورة. 
ولا بأس أن نورد ما ذكره العلامة محمد الفاضل بن عاشور من كبار علماء تونس في كثير من مجالس العلم والمحاضرات، ومما سمعته منه بالذات: أن الدكتور طه حسين أسر له في إحدى لقاءاته معه ’أن رد الشيخ محمد الخضر حسين من أهم الردود، وأشدها حجة‘. 
ومن الأمانة في العلم القول: إنني ارتأيت ـ وآمل أن أكون قد أصبت ـ وضع عناوين فرعية للبحوث التي تناولها الكتاب؛ تسهيلاً للقارئ، ولا سيما في حال رغبته الرجوع إلى نبذة معينة، أو فقرة من البحث محددة. وقد راعيت في انتقاء العنوان الفرعي أن يكون مستمداً من المادة ذاتها، بل 
ـ وزيادة في الحرص ـ أن يكون وارداً بنصه في السطور اللاحقة به. 
وإتماماً للفائدة من هذا الكنز الزاخر، فقد أردفته بملحق موجز يتضمن الأعلام والأماكن التي وردت في الكتاب، ورتبتها حسب حروف المعجم. فإذا صادف القارئ أثناء المطالعة اسم علم أو مكان، فسيجد ترجمته في الملحق، وتحت الحرف الذي يبتدئ به الاسم. 
إن الكتاب ’نقض كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي‘ يعتبر بحق من المراجع الهامة لدراسة الأدب الجاهلي، فلا عجب أن يحظى بهذه المكانة العلمية المرموقة لدى أوساط الباحثين والمفكرين وطلاب العلم. 
والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...f7f9aa&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*15ـ نقض كتاب الإسلام وأصول الحكم*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (9)



أصول الحكم في الإسلام، ومفهوم الدولة الإسلامية، موضوع التف حوله الداني والقاصي، وجذب إليه كثيراً من المفكرين والباحثين والكتّاب، سواء من الذين أنعم الله عليه بنعمة الإسلام، أو الذين تصدوا للرسالة الخالدة، ولم يزدهم فحيحهم إلا خساراً. 
ومكان الإمام محمد الخضر حسين من هذا الموضوع في عصره، مكان القطب من الرحى؛ فهو الشهاب الثاقب على كل شيطان مارد يتخيل أن في صرح الإسلام ثلمة يمكن خرقها، أو شبهة ينفخ في رمادها لتستعر الفتنة؛ إرضاء لشهوته وشهوات من ينطق باسمهم، ويكتب بقلمهم. 
ولا غرابة أن يتخذ أولئك عبداً من عبدان بلد إسلامي، ارتدى الجبة والعمامة شعاراً، وسلك في غفلة من الوقت طريق القضاء الشرعي. 
نقول: لا غرابة أن يقع اختيار الدوائر المعادية للإسـلام على شـيخ أزهري معمم، جمع بين صفتي العالم الأزهري، والقاضي الشـرعي؛ لأنه صيد ثمين، وأي صيد أفضل من عربي له زي إسـلامي، ويخفي في صدره العداوة للإسلام؟!. 
إن ضلالة فصـل الدين عن السياسـة ما زالـت ـ وسـتظل ـ الشـغل الشـاغل لأعداء الإسـلام، يروجون لها بما أوتوا من وسائل النشر والإذاعة والرؤيا، التي فتحت أبوابها على الرحب والسعة، ووضعت بين أيديهم قدراتها الفنية الحديثة. 
وما هذا الذي يطرق آذاننا صباح مساء كل يوم من تسميات يلصقونها بالإسلام، ويطيرون بها كل مطار، ويعقدون لها الاجتماعات والمؤتمرات في السر والعلن، ويصنعون لها دمى متحركة، تنطق باسمهم، وتتراقص على صفحات المجلات والصحف بخيوط يمسكون بها خوف أن تقع، ويلبسونها أسماء عجيبة غريبة، فهناك: ’المستشار‘، و’الباحث الجامعي الحر‘، و’الدكتور العميد‘ إلخ المسميات التي يحاولون أن يضلوا بها الناس، فيضحكونهم، وإذا هم وأفكارهم وأموالهم سراب في سراب. 
ولعل قصة كتاب ’الإسلام وأصول الحكم‘ الذي وضعه في القاهرة ’القاضي الشرعي والشيخ الأزهري‘ علي عبد الرازق، وما أوحاه الشيطان إليه من أفكار، والشيطان يوحي إلى أوليائه، أو ما أوحاه إليه أولئك الذين يتخذون أمثاله شعاراً للضلالة والإفساد، لعل قصة هذا الكتاب مثال للمكائد الخبيثة التي تنصب للإسلام في وكر خبيث. 
لنضرب صفحاً عما قيل من أن الكتاب صناعة قلم غير مسلم، وأن اسم علي عبد الرازق لم يكن إلا زينة لقبيح الكتاب، ولنضرب عرض الحائط كل إطراء وثناء وتشجيع تقاطر من دول الغرب وأبالسته وجامعاته ومستشرقيه على الكتاب، وشيخ الكتاب، لندع الأقوال الزائغة عن الحق تموت غيظاً، ولا يجدي نباحها فتيلاً؛ فإن في الانتشار الواسع للإسلام في العالم، وتمسك أهله به، وحرصهم عليه، والدفاع عنه بالمال والروح، صفعة على وجه أولئك الذين يزعمون أن الإسلام في طريق الاندثار. والحق يقال: إن الإسلام يزداد قوة ومنعة يوماً بعد يوم، ولا تزيده معاول الهدم إلا شموخاً وانتصاراً. 
لندع الأباطيل الآنفة جانباً. وكنا نرجو ونأمل أن لا يعود إلى الكتاب وسواده وضلالاته، ولكنهم عادوا فعدنا، بل بلغت بهم القِحَة أن ترجموه إلى اللغات الأجنبية، وجعلوا منه في جامعات أوربا مرآة الإسلام ونظراته في الحكم. ورأينا شرار الناس يسارعون إليه، ويحرصون على طباعته، فصدرت طبعات في القاهرة، وبيروت، والجزائر، ولعل هناك طبعات في بلدان أخرى لم نطلع عليها. وطرحت في الأسواق على نطاق شاسع، وبأبخس الأثمان. وسعى خفافيش الظلام وخبثاء الكتّاب مجدداً إلى تناول الكتاب في الصحافة اليومية، والمجلات الأسبوعية؛ ليدافعوا عن أفكار الكاتب من جديد. 
حقَّقت كتاب الإمام محمد الخضر حسين ’نقض كتاب الإسلام وأصول الحكم‘، وأصدق القارئ أنني ترددت في طبعه مرة بعد مرة، وقلت في نفسي: كتاب الإمام في المكتبات العمومية محفوظ لمن يهمه البحث، ولِمَ أطرحه في الأسواق، فأعيد مغالطات علي عبد الرازق إلى الأذهان؟ أما كفى الإسلام مئات الأقلام الطاعنة فيه شرقاً وغرباً تحت أستار متنوعة، وعناوين مختارة، تخفي وراءها الكفر والإلحاد؟!. 
ولكنهم عادوا فعدنا، والحق أجدر أن يتبع، وإذا جاء الحق، زهق الباطل، ومن هنا لبّينا دعوة الحق، وللحق دعوة تستجاب. 
’تناول هذا الكتاب نقض ما جاء في كتاب ’الإسـلام وأصول الحكم‘ مما يخالف المبادئ الإسلامية، ويحود عنها، بطريقة تدل على رسوخ قدم الأستاذ السيد محمد الخضر في العلوم الإسلامية والعربية، وتضلعه منها تضلعاً يجعله في صفوف كبار العلماء الباحثين الذين يعرفون كيف يصلون بالقارئ إلى الحق الناصع في رفق وسهولة، دون أن يرهقوا ذهنه، أو يحرجوا صدره. 
فأدلة ناصعة، ولغة بيّنة، وقصد في التعبير من غير غموض أو إبهام، وأدب صـريح، وخلـق متين، يـدل على أن صـاحبه ممن تأدبـوا بالأدب الإسـلامي، وتشـبعوا به، وفهموا معنى قوله تعالى: ﴿وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن﴾[النحل: 125]، ثم حسن ترتيب وتنسيق في المناقشة وسوق الأدلة لا يدع في نفس القارئ مجالاً للشك، ولا يترك شبهة تتردد في صدره دون أن يقضي عليها قضاء نهائياً. 
كل ذلك في تواضع العالم الصادق النظر، النزيه الغرض، الذي لا يقصد من بحثه ودله إلا إحقاق الحق، وإزهاق الباطل. 
وخير تقديم وتقريظ للكتاب: أن يقدم ويقرظ نفسه بنفسه، وكتابة الإمام محمد الخضر حسين مرآة لقلم بليغ، ونفس طاهرة، وعقل حصيف، وكتاباته جوامع الحكم، وحكم بالغات صيغت باللفظ العذب والسبك الجيد، إذا تليت على الأسماع، ركنت إليها النفوس؛ لطهارتها وصدقها، وإذا قرأها القارئ، عاش في روضة علمية ساحرة. 
إن الإمام محمد الخضر حسـين عالم جليل، يغـرف العلم من بحـر 
لا ساحل له، ويعتبر كتاب ’نقض كتاب الإسلام وأصول الحكم‘ أهم المراجع للرد على كتاب علي عبد الرازق، وإذا فرح الضالّون المضلّون بكتاب ’الشيخ القاضي الشرعي‘، فقد فرح المؤمنون الصادقون بكتاب الإمام الصالح. وشتان بين الضلال والهدى، وبين الشر والخير!. 
ونشير في هذه المقدمة الموجزة: أن كتاب النقض في طبعته الأولى جاء خالياً من عناوين البحوث والتعليقات، ومن أجل التسهيل والتيسير على الباحث والقارئ أخذنا العناوين من فهرس الكتاب في طبعته الأولى، ووضعنا كل عنوان في موضعه من الكتاب. والحمد لله على الهدى ودين الحق، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...45542a&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*16ـ جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (9)



من أجل التوثيق السليم لتاريخ تونس في العصر الحديث، ونظراً إلى أن تأريـخ الحركة الوطنية الاسـتقلالية ـ سـواء داخل التراب التونسـي، أو خارجه ـ بحاجة إلى قلم حر منصف، يكتب بصدق طوية، ويؤرخ بنزاهة، ودون ميل إلى أهواء وأغراض. 
أقدم هذا الكتاب إلى المؤرخ والباحث كوثيقة من وثائق التاريخ التونسي، لعله يجد فيها واقعة، أو خبراً، أو حتى كلمة يستخلص منها الحقيقة التي نريـدها مسـطرة في سـجل البلـد الذي أحببناه، وأردنـاه أن يكـون في طليعة الدول التي تتطلع إلى مسـتقبل مشـرق بقدر ما تعتز وتفاخر بماضٍ مشرق. 
إن حصر الجهاد التونسي في زعيم، ونسيان أولئك الأبطال والشهداء والعاملين في الساحة الوطنية، أو وضعهم وتصنيفهم في مراتب ثانية أو ثالثة من مراتب الجهاد، إنه طعن في صدر الأمة، وامتهان لكرامتها وشرفها، ومن الواجب علينا أن نصحح مسيرة الخطأ، ونعطي كلَّ واحد من المخلصين مكانته في التاريخ دون تزييف. 
أقدم ـ في سبيل هذه الدعوة الصادقة ـ كتاب: ’جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية‘ التي أسسها وقام على تحقيق مبادئها في تحرير المغرب الإمام محمد الخضر حسين في القاهرة، ولا أقول: إنها الحركة الوحيدة العاملة في ميدان الجهاد المغربي، أو إنها المنفردة بانتزاع الاستقلال من براثن الفرنسيين، بل نسجل بكل تواضع أنها عمل مجيد صنعه رجال أمجاد، فاستحقوا من الوطن كل تعظيم وإعزاز. 
ومن المفيد للتاريخ التونسي وكاتبيه ومؤرخيه ومصنّفيه أن أعرض في هذا الكتاب لمحات عن جهاد الإمام محمد الخضر حسين، ودوره الكبير في الحركة الاستقلالية التونسية والمغاربية والإسلامية. وأقول: 
من أبرز وأهم ما يتصـف به الإمام محمد الخضر حسـين في حياتـه المباركة: تعدد المواهب والخصائص التي أكرمه الله بها، وهي ميزات جليلة يضعها الله في بعض عباده الصالحين المخلصين؛ ليكونوا القدوة في كل موهبة تسـاموا بها إلى أعلى الدرجات علماً وعملاً، وليكونوا مثالاً في عصـرهم يحتذى بهم ـ فيما بعد ـ من الأجيال التي تحمل رسالة الإسلام، الرسالة التي ستبقى منار العلم إلى يوم الدين.... 
فإذا قيل: إنه داعية إسلامية مصلح، وإذا قيل: إنه فقيه عليم، وإذا قيل: إنه مفسر محدّث حافظ، وإذا قيل: إنه شاعر كاتب ناقد، وإذا قيل: إنه لم يسلك إلا طريق الجهاد في الإسلام، وإذا قيل: إنه جمع في فكره النيّر كل المعاني السامية في الحياة الدنيا والحياة الآخرة، وضم بين أصابعه قلماً عبقرياً يجول في كل ميدان خدمة للإسلام. 
كل هذه الأقوال الصادقة نجدها في صحف الإمام وسيرته ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ. 
في هذه المقدمة لكتاب ’جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية ـ صفحات من جهاد الإمام محمد الخضر حسين‘ الذي نخصه للوثائق التي ارتبطت بأعمال الجبهة ونشاطها، والتي نشرت في مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ على صفحات أجزاء متعددة، رأينا أن في جمعها خدمة للتاريخ ـ ولتاريخ المغرب العربي خاصة ـ، ومن الوفاء للإمام أن نستعرض بإيجاز واختصار مشاهد ناطقة من جهاده الإسلامي الذي لم يفتر لحظة، على أمل العودة إلى دراسة مستفيضة لصفحات جهاده ـ إن شاء الله ـ في كتاب مستقل لنا أو لغيرنا من الكتَّاب الإسلاميين. 
نستعرض في هذا الكتاب بإيجاز يفي بالغرض: 
ـ الحرية في الإسلام ـ أول دعوة ومحاضرة نهض بها الإمام في تونس. 
ـ في معتقل جمال السفاح في دمشق. 
ـ جهاد الإمام في برلين. 
ـ جمعية تعاون جاليات إفريقيا الشمالية. 
ـ جبهة الدفاع عن أإفريقياة الشمالية. 
ـ الإمام محمد الخضر حسين والرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة. 
ـ وثائق جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية. 
ـ تصريحاته في مشـيخة الأزهر بتأييد قضايا المغرب العربي وتنديده بالاستعمار. 
ومن أجل التوثيق لتاريخ المغرب، وحفظاً لتلك الأعمال المجيدة التي قامت بها الجبهة برئاسة الإمام محمد الخضر حسين، والتي تعتبر بمجموعها وثائق هامة وجب علينا ضبطها وتبيانها للمؤرخ والباحث والإنسـان العربي والمسلم. فجمعنا تلك الوثائق في هذا الكتاب. آملين أن نكون قد ساهمنا بهذا الجهد المتواضع في خدمة حركة الجهاد المغربي الإسلامي. والحمد لله على خدمة الإسلام، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...ba7286&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*17ـ القاديانية والبهائية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (9)



في كل زمان ومكان يطل أعداء الإسلام برؤوسهم الخبيثة، وأفكارهم السقيمة، وأقلامهم الزائفة عن الحق، محاولين الطعن والمساس بالشريعة الإسلامية الغراء، فينبري لهم علماء أجّلة يردون عن الدين كيدهم، ويدفعونهم على أعقابهم خاسئين خاسرين. 
وفي حياة الإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ مواقف عظيمة، ومشاهد جليلة، ذاد فيها عن الدين الحنيف هجمات الباطل التي قام بها حملة الضلال والإفساد، فصرعهم الحق، ورماهم في ظلام النسيان، ولم نسمع لهم فحيحاً من بعد. 
وطائفة القاديانية، وكذلك طائفة البهائية أو البابية، تعرض المؤلف لهما في هذا الكتاب، وكشـف القناع عن زيف آرائهما، ودفع بالحجة السـاطعة أباطيل دعوتيهما، وكان لهذه المقالات شأنها الكبير في فضح هاتين الطائفتين أمام أنظار المسلمين، وحصر البلاء في نطاق، ومنع انتشاره بين الناس، ومن ثمَّ القضاء عليه. 
وليعلم القارئ: أن جميع أبحاث هذا الكتاب سبق أن نشرت في مجلة ’نور الإسلام‘ التي يصدرها الجامع الأزهر في القاهرة، وترأس الإمام رئاسة تحريرها فترة من الزمن، وقد أشرنا إلى ذلك في مطلع كل مقال. ونضيف: أن بحث ’طائفة القاديانية‘ سـبق أن نشـر في رسـالة مطبوعة عام 1351ﻫ بالقاهرة، كما أن بحث ’البابية أو البهائية‘ نشر في كتاب ’رسائل الإصلاح‘ الطبعة الأولى منه. 
والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...6b72fb&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*18ـ الهداية الإسلامية*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (10)




إن أوسع ميدان من الميادين الإسلامية العديدة التي خاض غمارها فضيلة الإمام الأكبر المصلح المجاهد المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ هو ميدان: مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘، تلك المجلة الخالدة التي غذاها بعلمه النافع الغزير، وعمله الخالص الجاد طيلة مرحلة من عمره الطاهر امتدت ثلاثة وعشرين عاماً أو يزيد. 
لقد أصدر الإمام خلال حياته العلمية الحافلة بجلائل الأعمال مجلتين إسلاميتين عظيمتين هما: ’السعادة العظمى‘ في تونس عام 1322ﻫ، و’الهداية الإسلامية‘ في القاهرة عام 1347ﻫ. وترأس تحرير مجلتين إسلاميتين كبيرتين هما: ’نور الإسلام‘، والمعروفة الآن باسم مجلة ’الأزهر‘، و’لواء الإسلام‘ في القاهرة. إلى جانب المشاركة بالقلم في العديد من مجلات العالم الإسلامي. 
ولما كانت مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي صدر العدد الأول منها في جمادى الثانية من عام 1347ﻫ بالقاهرة، وتابعت صدورها ما يزيد على ثلاث وعشرين سنة برئاسة الإمام، وإشرافه العلمي، وتوجيهه القيم، هي الناطقة باسم ’جمعية الهداية الإسلامية‘ التي أنشاها الإمام الأكبر مع جمهرة من كبار العلماء المسلمين بالقاهرة، وذلك في اليوم الثالث عشر من شهر رجب لعام 1346ﻫ الموافق 6 يناير ’كانون الثاني‘ من عام 1928م. فقد أولاها كل جهده ووقته، وانصرف إليها نهاره وليله، حتى كانت الجمعية مع مجلتها طعامه وشرابه ومنامه. 
وقد رسم للجمعية سبيلاً لتحقيق أهدافها باتباع الوسائل التالية: 
1 ـ السعي لتعارف الشعوب الإسلامية، وتوثيق الرابطة بينها، ورفع التجافي بين الفرق الإسلامية، والتعاون مع كل جمعية تسعى لهذه الغاية. 
2 ـ نشر حقائق الإسلام بأسلوب يلائم روح العصر. 
3 ـ مقاومة الإلحاد والدعايات غير الإسلامية في الأوطان الإسلامية بالطرق العلمية. 
4 ـ الجهاد في إصلاح شأن اللغة العربية، وإحياء آدابها. 
وقد نهجت مجلة الهداية الإسلامية وفق هذه الأسس. 
تلقى القارئ المسـلم مجلة ’الهداية الإسـلامية‘ وهو أشـد ما يكون حاجة إلى مجلة إسلامية علمية أدبية اجتماعية تولي وجهها نحو البحث عما يهذب النفوس، ويثقف العقول، ويقوم اللسان، وتسير على الأدب الموصى به في قوله تعالى: 
﴿ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهة أعلم بالمهتدين﴾[النحل: 125]. 
فكانت صوت حق وهدى في العالم الإسلامي. وما زالت مجموعتها مرجعاً إسلامياً للعلماء والباحثين والأدباء. 
وقد جعلنا مقدمة هذا الكتاب فاتحة المجلة التي افتتح بها الإمام العدد الأول من مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘، والتي أوضح فيها النهج والطريق. وجمعنا في هذا الكتاب الذي أسميناه: ’الهداية الإسلامية‘، وهو عنوان المجلة تخليداً لذكراها، مقالات لم يسبق لها أن نشرت في أي كتاب صدر للإمام، وأملنا ورجاؤنا أن نعمد في المستقبل ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ خدمة لرسالة الإسلام، ونظراً لحاجة المكتبة الإسلامية إلى تلك الموسوعة الإسلامية الكبرى مجلة ’الهداية الإسلامية‘ إلى إعادة طبعها كاملة؛ لتكون خير زاد للإنسان المسلم في رحلة العمر، ولتكون في متناول أيدي طلاب العلم بعد أن أصبحت مجموعاتها نادرة جداً، والحاجة إليها شديدة. 
والله نسال السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...a4a826&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*19ـ أحاديث في رحاب الأزهر*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (10)



الإمام محمد الخضر حسين يشع هدى ونوراً، ويفيض علماً، وينتضي القلم جهاداً. 
بدأ رحلة الإيمان من مدينة ’نفطة‘ في جنوب القطر التونسي، وانتهت به إلى مدينة ’القاهرة‘. رفيقه الأوحـد ـ ونعم الصاحب في الحل والترحال ـ كتاب الله، داعياً إلى سبيل ربه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، ومناضلاً بقلمه وفكره كل صنوف البغي السياسـي، والانحـلال الخلقي، والإلحاد الشرس. 
وبعد هذه الرحلة المؤمنة الشاقة والطويلة، أتته مشيخة الأزهر طائعة مختارة، تدق باب الإمام المتواضع برفق، وتدعوه لمزيد من الكفاح والعطاء، فيلبي النداء رغم الكهولة، وكيف لا يلبي الدعوة وهو القائل: 
ولولا ارتياحي للنضال عن الهدى
لفتشت عن وادٍ أعيش به وحدي

وباعتلائه قمة مشيخة الأزهر بعلمه وفضله، فقد شدَّ أواصر الصلة بين الزيتونة والأزهر، وفي هاتين القلعتين الإسلاميتين العظيمتين، سطَّر الإمام بين مطلع حياته الجليلة والسنوات الأخيرة من أيامه المباركة تاريخاً عبقرياً للرجل الداعية المسلم. 
لقد جمع إشعاع هذين الجامعين الكبيرين ـ جامع الزيتونة، والجامع الأزهر ـ في قلبه الأنور، فكان الدرب في الحياة، والصـراط المسـتقيم إلى مرضاة الله، وفيهما أخذ من العلم وارتوى، ومنهما أعطى وأروى. 
والإنسان المؤمن يقف خاشـعاً أمام هذا الفيض من الآثار الإسـلامية واللغوية والأديبة القيمة، التي عزَّزت صرح الإسلام، وزادته قوة ومنعة على مدى الأيام. في حين ينفر من هذا التراث أولياء الشيطان اندحاراً وخساراً. 
جاءته مشيخة الأزهر تسعى إليه بنفسها، دون أن يفكر يوماً بهذا المنصب، فهو أزهد الناس بالألقاب وبالمناصب صغيرها وكبيرها، يكفيه من الدنيا كتاب يرتاح إليه ويقرؤه. وقلم يكتب الحق ليزهق الباطل، ولقيمات تبقي على قوة الجسد. 
لم تكن لديه في القاهرة عشيرة تكون له سنداً، ولا أسرة تدفع عنه، ولا أخ يشد أزره، ولا ولد يرفع عن كاهله عبء الحياة. 
وافته مشيخة الأزهر اعترافاً بفضله العميم، وعلمه الغزير، وسيرته التي هي مضرب الأمثال في التقوى والزهد والنضال والدعوة. 
ولمثل الإمام محمد الخضر حسين تعقد ألوية الدعوة والجهاد، ولأمثاله تعهد القيادات الإسلامية، ومثله مثل شجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء. 
وهذه صفحات الكتاب تضم أحاديث الإمام محمد الخضر حسين 
في رحاب الجامع الأزهر، تلك التي نشرتها الصحف والمجلات ـ وخاصة جريدة ’الأهرام‘ القاهرية التي أولت أحاديث الإمام عناية خاصة ـ بالإضافة إلى أقوال وتعليقات الصحافة من خلال اختياره للمشيخة. 
وقد رتبت حسب تاريخ صدروها، واختيرت العناوين المثبتة في مجلة الأزهر مع الإشـارة إلى نص العناوين الواردة في الصـحف إن كان هنـاك اختلاف. 
ولا يفوتني في هذه المقدمة ـ طالما أن هذا الكتاب يتعلق بالإمام والأزهر ـ ذكر حادثة يعرفها أهله، ويتداولها أصدقاؤه وتلامذته من العلماء: 
والدة الإمام محمد الخضر حسين هي السيدة حليمة السعدية بنت التقي الصالح الشيخ مصطفى بن عزوز المدفون في مدينة ’نفطة‘، وشقيقة العلامة الأجل الشيخ محمد المكي بن عزوز دفين مدينة ’إستنبول‘. 
تلك الأم الفاضلة التي لقنت ابنها الإمام علوم القرآن والفقه واللغة والأدب، وأشرفت على تربيته الإسلامية، تلك الأم المثلى التي كانت ترفع وليدها بين يديها في سنيه الأولى، وتداعبه وهي تنشد: 
إن شاء الله يا أخضر
تكبر وتروح الأزهر

من هناك، من مدينة ’نفطة‘ في أقصى الجنوب التونسي، كانت تربِّت عليه، وتضمه... وبعد ما يقرب من ثمان وسبعين سنة، وفي شهر المحرم من سنة 1372ﻫ، يصبح ذاك الوليد إماماً في الجامع الأزهر. 
واستجاب الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ دعاء الأم الصالحة، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...18441b&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*20ـ تونس وجامع الزيتونة*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (11)



لئن كان العلامة الإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين لم يدع باباً من أبواب العلوم الدينية والعربية إلا زانه، ولئن كان ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ علَماً إسلامياً خفاقاً في العالم الإسلامي أجمع، يجاهد في ميادينه الواسعة بقلمه وفكره، فإنه ـ رحمه الله ـ كان دائم الذكر والحنين لتونس التي ولد فوق أديمها الطاهر، وتحت سمائها الصافية، من أسرة شرف وعلم، فخصَّها ببعض الدراسـات والتراجم لبعض عظماء رجالهـا ومعاهدها، وازدهارهـا العلمي والأدبي، مما يطالعه القارئ في هذا الكتاب. 
ففي الجنوب التونسـي ’نفطة‘ ولد الإمام ـ رحمه الله ـ، وفي تونـس العاصمة، وفي جامعها الإسـلامي ’جامع الزيتونة‘ ـ الذي حفـظ وحافـظ على دين وعروبة المغرب العربي الكبير، بما دفع من أجيال مؤمنة قادت الثورات، فحررت الأرض، وحمت العرض، في هذا الجامع دَرَسَ ثم درَّس، وتولى القضاء في ’بنزرت‘: وخاض غمار الصحافة، وأسس مجلة ’السعادة العظمى‘، فأغلقتها سلطات الاستعمار الفرنسي، ولم يدع درباً إلا سلكه في سبيل تحرير تونس، فألهب حماسة الجماهير فوق منابر المساجد والميادين، وفي الدروس الخاصة والعامة، وبثَّ في طلبة العلم روح النضال، ولما شعرت دولة الاحتلال بالأثر الذي أحدثه في الجماهير، لا حقته، وضيقت عليه السبل، فخرج فراراً بدينه إلى الشرق حاملاً قلماً بليغاً، وعقلاً مؤمناً، يتابعه حكم بالإعدام أصدرته السلطة الفرنسية، وحطَّ به الترحال في دمشق؛ ليتابع فيها جهاده الكبير. 
بعد رحيله إلى القاهرة لاجئـاً سياسـياً عام 1920، بدأ هناك بالعمل السياسي إلى جانب الدعوة إلى الإسلام، وكانت داره ’سفارة‘ تونس في القاهرة، يؤمها الأحرار والمناضلون من أبناء المغرب، وأسس ’رابطة تعاون جاليات أفريقيا الشمالية‘، فعقدت المؤتمرات، وشرحت قضايا المغرب العربي للعالمين العربي والإسلامي. وأنشأ ’جبهة الدفاع عن إفريقيا الشمالية‘ التي قامـت بدور هام وفعال في توحيـد نضال أبناء المغرب العربي ـ تونـس والجزائر والمغرب ـ، وكانت إحدى الطعنات التي مزقت صدر الاستعمار الفرنسي. 
والحديث عن الكفاح السياسي للعلامة محمد الخضر حسين لا تسعه هذه المقدمة، وإنما نتركه لكتاب يضم أمثولة عالم مجاهد، له في ميادين الدين جولات، وفي ميادين الدولة صولات. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...f78398&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*21ـ من أوراق ومذكرات الإمام محمد الخضر حسين (رسائل الخضر)*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (11)



من مذكرات وأوراق الإمام محمد الخضر حسين‘ ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ أضع بين يدي الباحث والقارئ بعضاً من رسائله التي عثرت عليها بعد بحث وجهد. 
كان الإمام ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ مقلاً غيرَ مكثر في رسائله، فلم يراسل إلا أشخاصاً معينين تربطه بهم صلة قربى، أو صداقة ترقى إلى مرتبة تدنو من الأخوة، أو الأخوة ذاتها عند بعض الأصحاب الذين قرؤوا معاً في جامع الزيتونة، ونهلوا من معين العلوم ونبعها الصافي كؤوس المعرفة الخالصة. 
لما باشرت في جمع أوراقه ورسائله، لم أعثر بادئ ذي بدء إلا على وريقات متناثرة بين كتب ومخطوطات العم المرحوم محمد المكي بن الحسين في تونس، وسعدت بها سعادة الظامئ وقد ابتلت شفتاه بقطرات من الماء الفرات، وقلـت: حمداً لله على نعمائه، وفرزتها في مغلـف خاص منتظراً المزيد منها. 
ثم جاءتني صور من رسائل أخرى زودني بها الأخ الدكتور عياض عاشور حفيد وابن العالمين الأجلين محمد الطاهر بن عاشور، ومحمد الفاضل بن عاشور. كما أكرمني الأخ العلامة المفضال الشيخ محمد الشاذلي النيفر ـ حفظه الله ـ بتقديم ما لديه من رسائل الإمام إلى الشيخ محمد الصادق النيفر. 
لا شك عندي أن رسـائل الإمام أكثر مما يضمه هذا الكتاب، فأصدقاؤه في أنحاء العالم الإسلامي منتشرون، ومحبوه أكثر من أن يحصون، ولكن تعذر عليَّ الإحاطة بها، والوصول إلى من قد تقبع في مكتبته، وسألتُ وخاطبتُ كل من عرفت عن تلك الرسائل، فلم أسعف إلا بالذي طربت بجمعه وتقديمه. 
لم يكن الإمام يحتفظ بصور عن رسائله، فكان يخطها بيده الكريمة، ويبعث بها إلى المرسل إليه وحيدة فريدة. 
قلت: إن الإمام كان مقلاً في رسائله، فقد بنيت هذا القول على ندرة الخطابات التي كانت ترد من الإمام في القاهرة إلى شقيقه سيدي الوالد زين العابدين بن الحسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ في دمشق، وأذكر أن الرسالة تطل مرة أو مرتين في العام الواحد، ويكون الوالد في عيد خلال قراءتها رغم اختصارها في سطور قد لا تتجاوز أصابع الكفين، ولا تتعدى في مضمونها المجاملة التي اعتاد عليها الأهل في رسائلهم حول الصحة والاطمئنان على الأسرة، وذكر المهم من الأسماء التي يعنيها المرسل بتحيته وشوقه. 
بين أيدينا بعض رسـائل الإمام، التي حفظها الزمـن، ولم تعبـث بها عاديات الإهمال، فإذا ما طرحناها تحت نظر الباحث، نجدها محاطة بعدة ملاحظات: 
أولها: توخينا من نشرها على الناس الفائدة العلمية التي يتطلع إليها الفقيه والمؤرخ والأديب والباحث والدارس، وفيها أسماء كتبٍ وتواريخ حوادثَ، وأحداثٌ وأخبارٌ، وأعلام لها نفع كبير في إصدارها ضمن كتاب. 
ثانيها: من الأمانة في العلم القول: إنني قد صرفت النظر عن بعض رسائله الخاصة جداً التي تتعلق بشؤون لا فائدة من وراء إعلانها. 
ثالثها: أوردت الرسائل بنصها الكامل دون أي حذف، ولو كلمة واحدة، ورتبتها حسب تواريخ تحرير الإمام لها. 
وفي الرسائل الخالية من تاريخ خطها ـ وهي قليلة جداً ـ استخرجت من مضمونها ما يشير إلى تاريخها على وجه التقريب، وقد أشرت إليه في الحاشية. وفي حال تعذر ذلك جعلتها في آخر الكتاب. 
رابعها: ذكرت شـرحاً مقتضباً للأعلام المذكورين في الرسائل؛ ليكون المطلع عليها عارفاً بهم. كما عرّفت بالأسـماء والكتب والعناوين والأماكن والوقائع باختصار، ولم أشر إلى القليل النادر مما لم أعثر على ترجمة أو تعريف به. 
خامسها: إذا حصلت على المزيد من رسائل الإمام، فإني أعد ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ بنشرها مستقبلاً. 
وأدعو الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ أن يتقبل أعمالنا خالصة لخدمة الإسلام.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...ef2d26&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*22ـ الرحلات*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (11)



قام فضيلة الإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ برحلات علمية باعتبارها وسيلة لترقية العلوم والآداب، وتهذيب النفوس، وإصلاح حال الاجتماع. 
فقد نفر الإمام الأكبر إلى بلاد طلباً للعلم والتفقه في الدين، وسار في الأرض للاطلاع والاعتبار بأحوال الأمم الماضية والحاضرة. وخرج من تونس إلى الشرق مهاجراً في سبيل الله ورسوله بعد أن سلط عليه الاحتلال الفرنسي سيف الإرهاب، وأصدر عليه حكماً بالموت، كما هاجر من دمشق إلى القاهرة لنفس السبب، وقضى حياته في مصر داعياً إلى سبيل الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، ومدافعاً عن الإسلام بكل ما أوتي من قوة وجرأة وإقدام، حتى وافاه الأجل فيها، ووقع أجره على الله. 
قـال تعالـى: ﴿فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون﴾[التوبة: 122]. 
وقـال تعالـى: ﴿قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين﴾[الأنعام: 11]. 
وقـال تعالـى: ﴿ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجراً إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله﴾[النساء: 100]. 
قام المؤلف ـ رحمه الله ـ بالعديد من الرحلات العلمية إلى الشرق والغرب. فقد زار طرابلس بليبيا عام 1317ﻫ ـ 1889م، وفي عام 1321ﻫ ـ 1903م قام برحلته العلمية الأولى إلى الجزائر، وعاد لزيارتها عام 1322ﻫ ـ 1904م. كما بدأت رحلته الأولى إلى الشرق عام 1330ﻫ ـ 1912م في الشهر السابع حتى الشهر الحادي عشر، زار خلالها مالطة، والإسكندرية، والقاهرة، وبور سعيد، ويافا، وحيفا، ودمشق، وبيروت، وإستنبول، ثم عاد إلى تونس، ولم يمض شهر حتى عزم على الهجرة إلى دمشق فراراً بدينه. فارتحل إليها متنقلاً من مصر إلى الشام والحجاز، ثم ألبانيا وبعض بلاد البلقان والآستانة وألمانيا. 
وفي عام 1920م ارتحل إلى القاهرة، واستقر فيها حتى آخر حياته، وقام خلالها برحلات إلى سورية ولبنان والحجاز. 
وكم كان متشوقاً للعودة إلى الوطن الأم تونس، بعد أن نالت استقلالها. وقد طلب إليه الرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة العودة، وكانت بين الرجلين مودة وصلة وثيقة منذ أيام الجهاد والكفاح في مصر. وما إن قبلها الشيخ الخضر، وتهيأ لها، حتى أدركته المنية بعيداً عن الوطن. 
لقد دوّن ـ رحمه الله، وأجزل إليه الثواب ـ مشاهداته عن بعض الرحلات التي قام بها إلى البلدان الأخرى، ونحن إذ نقدم للقارئ المسلم هذه الرحلات، فإن الدافع لذلك هو ما تضمنته من محادثات وتحارير علمية غايتها الدعوة إلى الحق والإصلاح في كل زمان ومكان. 
ولم نتمكن من العثور ـ رغم ما بذلناه من جهد ـ على مذكراته كاملة عن ألمانيا، والتي نشرت في ’صحيفة البلاغ‘ في بيروت عام 1918م، وجريدة ’المقتبس‘ بدمشق والأمل أن نجدها كاملة في المستقبل إن شاء الله تعالى. 
وقد اكتفينا بنشر ما اختصرته مجلة ’ المقتبس‘ من المشاهدات في الجزأين السابع والثامن من المجلد التاسع 1332ﻫ ـ 1913م نقلاً عن جريدة ’المقتبس‘ والتي لم نعثر عليها رغم الجهد المبذول.
هذه صفحات من رحلات مشرقة مليئة بالإيمان والجهاد والبذل والتضحية، وهي لمحات عن حياة عالم مجاهد أمضى عمره داعياً إلى الإسلام، مدافعاً عن الإسلام، والله نسأل السداد والتوفيق. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...f91531&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*23ـ هدى ونور*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (12)



كلّما ظننت أني وصلت إلى نهاية المطاف، وأحطت بالأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ إلا وتقع تحت يدي مقالة من هنا، وبحث من هناك، في صحف ومجلات لم تكن متوفرة عندي آنذاك. 
وقد تجمع لديَّ عدد من المقالات الإسلامية والأدبية تضمنها هذا الكتاب ’هدى ونور‘، وكنت آمُل أن أضمَّ كل مقال إلى الكتاب الخاص بالبحوث المشابهة، ولكن وجدت أن لا أبدل وأغير في الطبعات السابقة للمؤلفات التي أصدرتها إلى الآن، حتى في حالة إعادة الطبع، وأن أحافظ على استقلال كل كتاب. 
هذه الأبحاث وجدتها في مجلات: ’البدر‘ التونسية، و’نور الإسلام‘، و’الهداية الإسلامية‘، و’لواء الإسلام‘، و’الفتح‘ المصرية... وقد أشرت في الحاشية إلى مصادرها. 
وآمل أن أكون قد أديت الأمانة خالصة لله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ. 
والحمد لله رب العالمين على الدوام. 

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...8efc3c&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*24ـ السعادة العظمى*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (12)



لعل من أندر التراث الفكري الإسلامي للإمام الأكبر المرحوم محمد الخضر حسين، هو ما فاض به بحره في أول ميدان صال فيه وجال، ونعني به المجلة الإسلامية الكبرى ’السعادة العظمى‘ التي كان لها شأن، وأي شأن في صدق الدعوة وإخلاصها لله سبحانه وتعالى. 
وقد عثرت في صيف عام 1972م عندما زرت تونس، ومن خلال بقايا مكتبة العم اللغوي المرحوم محمد المكي بن الحسين على مجموعة فريدة من كامل الأعداد التي صدرت من المجلة، وكان قد أعياني البحث عنها في مختلف المكتبات العربية ـ العامة منها والخاصة ـ سواء في دمشق أو بيروت أو القاهرة، ولكن دون جدوى حتى وقعت على هذه المجموعة النادرة، وإنها مشيئة الله أن يبقى هذا الأثر في حفظ حتى ينشر بين الناس، وأن لا يضيع هذا الجهد الإسلامي العظيم مع الأيام. 
وثمـة مجموعـة من مجلة ’السـعادة العظمى‘ طالعتها في دار الكتب الوطنية بتونس، غير أن أعدادها ناقصة. 
وإني أرى من الواجب أن أشير إلى مجلة ’السعادة العظمى‘ إشارات خاطفة؛ وفاء للشيخ أولاً، وللتاريخ من بعد، وإن هي إلا كلمة موجزة: 
صدر العدد الأول من مجلة ’السعادة العظمى‘ في 16 محرم من عام 1322 هجري بِقطْع من الورق الجيد، مقياس 17 ـ 24سم، وبعدد من الصفحات لا تتعدى 16 صفحـة، وقد جـاء تحت عنوان المجلـة ما يلـي: ’مجلة علمية، أدبية، إسلامية تصدر في غرة كل شهر عربي، وفي سادس عشره‘. 
ما إن صدرت المجلة حتى استقبلها أهل العلم والأدب بحفاوة تتناسب والمكانة العلمية المرموقة التي يتمتع بها صاحبها لدى كافة الأوساط الفكرية، سواء في العالم الإسلامي، أو في مكان صدورها تونس، وخاصة في جامع الزيتونة أكبر معهد إسلامي في المغرب العربي، وكيف لا يحتفل بها الزيتونيون؟ وصاحب المجلة طود من أطواد تلك القلعة الإسلامية الخالدة التي تخرَّج منها الثائرون على الاستعمار الفرنسي، والذين قادوا الحركات الاستقلالية في تونس والجزائر والمغرب. 
ولا أدل على صـدق الصـورة التي خرجت فيها المجلة إلى النـور من التقاريض التي يطالعها القارئ في مقدمة هذا الكتاب، والتي أثبتناها بنصوصها الكاملة؛ حفاظاً على قيمتها الأدبية، ومن أهم التقاريض التي وردت إلى المجلة، ما بعث به العلامة القدوة الشيخ سيدي محمد المكي بن عزّوز 
ـ وهو خال الإمام ـ ومما جاء في التقريض قوله: 
’وبالجملة فتلك مفخرة للخضراء بين الممالك، ويفهم من آثار أهلها اعترافهم بذلك، وأبلغكم ـ لتحمدوا الله ـ أن كل من رآها هنا في الآستانة العلية أُعجب بها، وتحقق بمجموع ما احتـوت عليـه نموَّ العلم في تونـس ونشاط طالبيه، وأن سـوق التفنن بجامع الزيتونة معمور، وهذا مما يعم به في العالم الإسلامي السرور، والمظنون أن سيكون لها شأن يعتبره المشرقان والمغربان...‘. 
ولا أطيل الحديـث عن التقريض، فهذا مما يطالعـه القـارئ في هذا الكتاب، كما لا أطيل الكلام على نهج المجلة وأبوابها، فإن مقدمة الإمام في هذا الأثر هي مقدمة مجلة ’السعادة العظمى‘ بالنص الكامل، وإن دراسة المقدمة توضِّح سياسة المجلة في شتى العلوم والفنون، وأنها وزعت على أبواب، باب يشمل الافتتاح بمقالة تتخذ مظهراً تقتضيها المحافظة على حياة مجدنا القديم، وباب تعده معرضاً لعيون مباحث علمية، وباب للآداب، وباب رابع للأخلاق، وباب آخر للأسئلة والاقتراحات، ثم خاتمة في مسائل شتى. 
ولئن قوبلت المجلة بالترحاب، وملأت فراغاً كبيراً في ميدان الثقافة الإسلامية في تونس، فإنها كانت وخزاً للمستعمر الفرنسي الذي دأب منذ صدورها على محاربتها، وملاحقة صاحبها، ومضايقته بشتى الطرق، حتى تم له إغلاقها ولم يمض عام على صدورها، وكان عددها الأخير يحمل عدد 21 غرة ذي القعدة 1322ﻫ. 
وقد حدثني سيدي الوالد الشيخ زين العابدين ـ رحمه الله ـ: أن العم الإمام كان يصدر المجلة من داره في العاصمة تونس ’نهج رحبة الغنم‘، وكانت داره منتدى إسلامياً كبيراً يؤمه رجال العلم والأدب من تونسيين وعرب، وهذا هو السبب الذي دفع الاستعمار الفرنسي للتضييق على الشيخ مما أدى به الأمر إلى مغادرة البلاد تحت وطأة الاضطهاد، يتابعه حكم بالإعدام يحول بينه وبين العودة إلى الوطن. 
وقد عمدت عند تحقيق هذه المجلة، وإعداد مباحثها التي كتبها الإمام الأكبر فقط للطبع، إلى جعل مقدمة المجلة مقدمة لهذا الكتاب الذي له نفس اسم المجلة ’السعادة العظمى‘، ومن ثم أوردت التقاريض حسب تسلسل نشرها في مختلف الأعداد، ومن بعد يطالع القارئ آثار الإمام التي نشرها في المجلة، وقد رتبتها بثلاثة فصول: يضم الفصل الأول المباحث العلمية، والفصل الثاني المباحث الأدبية، وأخيراً الأسئلة والأجوبة. 
والله سبحانه وتعالى نسأل السداد والتوفيق.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...5d8ab8&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*25ـ المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (12)




طبع الكتاب ’المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب‘ عام 1342ﻫ في القاهرة، وكتب الإمام محمد الخضر حسين ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ مقدمة له مع تعليقات هامة، نقلاً عن النسخة المخطوطة في ’الخزانة التيمورية‘ رقم 286 حديث، مع المعارضة بنسخة ’دار الكتب المصرية‘.
وجاء في مقدمة الطبعة الأولى ما نصه: ’بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. وبعد: فإن مجلس إدارة جمعية (نشر الكتب العربية) بالقاهرة قررت في جلستها المنعقدة مساء الاثنين 29 جمادى الثانية عام 1342ﻫ نشر هذه الرسالة، وناط بأحد أعضائه حضرة الأستاذ الفاضل السيد محمد الخضر التونسي التعليق عليها، وكتابة مقدمة لها، فقام بذلك على الوجه الذي يراه القارئ في هذا الكتاب، والله يتولى النفع به، وهو الموفق لما فيه الخير والصلاح ـ القاهرة 15 ذي القعدة 1342‘.
ولما كانت العزيمة قد انصرفت ـ بعون الله تعالى ـ إلى إعادة طبع كافة آثار الإمام من مؤلفات خاصة به، أو شروحات، أو تعليقات له على بعض المصنفات، لذا أعددت وضبطت هذه الرسالة، واستخرجت أسماء السور القرآنية الكريمة، وأرقام الآيات، وأضفتها في الحواشي.
* ترجمة المصنف: 
قال الإمام المحدث أبو محمد عبد القادر القرشي في ’الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية‘: 
عمر بن بدر بن سعيد بن محمد بن تنكير الموصلي ضياء الدين أبو حفص. قال الحافظ جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن أحمد بن أحمد ابن محمد بن أحمد الدمشقي: ولد شيخنا الإمام العالم الفقيه الحافظ ضياء الدين أبو حفص عمر بن بدر في جمادى الآخرة من سنة سبع وخمسين وخمس مئة، وتوفي ليلة الجمعة الثامن والعشرين من رمضان سنة اثنتين وعشرين وست مئة بدمشق بالبيمارستان النوري. وله عدة مصنفات في علوم الحديث وغيره. وسمعت عليه ’جزء‘ الحسن بن عرفة، واجتمعت معه بالموصل، وفي دمشق. وكان حسن السمت، طيب المحاضرة، مشتغلاً بما هو تصنيف أو تأليف أو عبادة حتى مضى لسبيله. كذا وجدته بخط الإمام أمين الدين أبي محمد عبد القادر بن محمد بن أبي الحسن الصبغي. سمع منه الحافظ رشيد الدين بن العطار، قال: لقيته بالبيت المقدس، وكان يتولى التدريس في مدرسة هناك للحنفية. وذكر لي أنه صنف في علم الحديث كتباً منها: ’العقيدة الصحيحة في الموضوعات الصريحة‘، و’استنباط المعين من العلل والتاريخ لابن معين‘، وغير ذلك. أخبرني شيخنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن الظاهري وغيره عن الحافظ رشيد الدين، عنه.
* وقال صاحب ’كشف الظنون‘: 
إن مصنف هذا الكتاب هو ضياء الدين عمر بن بدر أبي بكر الموصلي المتوفى سنة ثلاث وعشرين وست مئة.
* وقال صاحب ’شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب‘: 
وفي سنة 623 توفي عمر بن بدر الموصلي الحنفي ضياء الدين. حدث عن ابن كليب وجماعة. وتوفي في دمشق في شوالها عن بضع وستين سنة.
* وقال الزركلي في ’الأعلام‘: 
(577 ـ 622ﻫ = 1162 ـ 1225م)
عمر بن بدر بن سـعيد الوراني الموصلي الحنفي، ضياء الديـن، أبـو حفص: عالم بالحديث، مولده بالموصل، ووفاته بدمشق، له كتب منها: ’المغني عن الحفظ والكتاب بقولهم: لم يصح شيء في هذا الباب‘، و’العقيدة الصحيحة في الموضوعات الصريحة‘، و’معرفة الموقوف على الموقوف‘ في الحديث، و’اسـتنباط المعين في العلل والتاريخ لابن معين‘، و’الجمع بين الصحيحين‘.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...ad7eca&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*26ـ الإرث الفكري للإمام محمد الخضر حسين*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (13)



الإمام محمد الخضر حسين (بحر لا ساحل له)، وآثاره العلمية ما زالت تتراءى لي من خلال البحث والتنقيب في المصادر والمراجع والمؤلفات من الكتب الإسلامية والأدبية، وتراجم الأعلام، والدوريات من الصحف والمجلات في مختلف المكتبات الإسلامية، وفي الأقطار التي أقام بها الإمام. 
وكم من مِرار وقع في ظنّي أني وصلت إلى نهاية المطاف الذي أسعى فيه، وأني أحطت بإنتاجه الفكري من المظانّ التي نشدتها في طلبتي من الكد الحثيث والعمل الدؤوب طيلة سنوات طوال، إلا وطالعتني مقالات وبحوث فيّاضة للإمام يعزُّ عليَّ أن أدعها مطوية هنا، ومبعثرة هناك، فأسارع إلى جمعها وإعدادها في كتاب أبعثه إلى النور في أول فرصة مواتية، وأضعه بين يدي الناس خدمة للعلم والباحثين والدارسين، وخدمة للإمام العالِم المتفضّل المتعدّد المواهب. 
وخلال زيارة لي إلى القاهرة بين 14 ـ 21 من شهر ذي الحجة لعام 1424ﻫ ـ الموافق 5 ـ 12 من شهر شباط فبراير لعام 2004م، اطّلعت على الملفّات الخاصة بالإمام محمد الخضر حسين، والمحفوظة في دار الوثائق القومية بالقاهرة وهي جديدة عليَّ لم أنظرها من قبل ـ ووجدت كنزاً دفيناً وقعت عليه لا يقدّر بثمن، ويحتاج إلى من ينفض عن لآلئه ومكنوناته الغبار، وإني ألفت نظر المهتمين بتراث الإمام إلى تلك الملفات التي تتضمن: 
ـ مئات الأوراق من قصائد الشعر التي نظمها الإمام في شتى المواضيع، ولم تطبع في ديوانه ’خواطر الحياة‘، وتشكل وحدها ديواناً رائعاً ثرياً. 
ـ صفحات مضيئة من مذكراته وخواطره طيلة حياته الشريفة، والتي أعدَّها كمذكرات له في مجلدات أسماها: ’مراحل الحياة‘، ولكنه صرف النظر عن نشـرها، وقال: إنها حديث عن النفـس، ولا يريـد أن يخـوض هذا المخاض. وسأذيعها ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ بعد أن انتقل الإمام إلى الرفيق الأعلى، وفيها الكثير من الذكريات النافعة، والحقائق التاريخية الهامة. 
ـ مقالات في مختلف العلوم والفنون، ما زالت مخطوطة لم تطبع بعد. إضافة إلى مراسلات مع علماء وشيوخ ورجال سياسة وأدباء. 
ـ الأوراق والوثائق المتعلقة بـ ’جبهة الدفاع عن أفريقيا الشمالية‘ التي أسسها في القاهرة، وعمل من خلالها في الدفاع عن بلدان المغرب العربي، وخاصة الوطن الأول تونس الخضراء. 
تمكنت من استنساخ البعض منها لأقدمه في هذا السفر، وأَملي وطيد أن أستخرجها كلها ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ فيما كُتِب لي من الحياة. 
أقول: إن تعدد الميادين التي نشط فيها الإمام ـ ولاسيما تونس ودمشق وإستنبول وبرلين والقاهرة ـ كانت سبباً في تفرّق إنتاجه العلمي، وآثاره وأخباره، وفي تلك البلدان عشرات الصحف والمجلات التي كتب فيها. ومهما زعمت أني جمعت منها تراثه العظيم، فما فتئت تطل عليَّ صفحات ورسائل سطّرها بقلمه البليغ الصادق. وأرى من الواجب عليَّ أن أتتبع في المدن المذكورة ما أبدعه الإمام.. ومحاضراته في كليات الجامع الأزهر خاصة (كلية أصول الدين، وكلية الشريعة، وقسم التخصص العالي في الكليات) لم أصل إليها، ومثالاً على ذلك كتابه أو رسالته ’الملل والنحل طبعة خاصة بكلية أصول الدين. وهذا يتطلب مني الإصرار على المتابعة، والإحاطة بها بحول الله تعالى. 
وإني أقدم ما توفر من مادة علمية في حوزتي في هذا السفر: ’الإرث الفكري للإمام محمد الخضر حسين‘ آملاً أن أقدم لاحقاً المزيد من الإرث الفكري للإمام بإذن الله تعالى وعونه. 
ويتألف كل سفر من قسمين: 
ـ القسم الأول: يضم مقالاته وبحوثه وشعره ورسائله. 
ـ القسم الثاني: أجعل فيه تراجمه، وأخباره في الصحف والمجلات التي أتوصل إليها، وما قيل فيه من تحقيقات وكتابات من أقلام أهل الفكر، ومن كتبهم وبحوثهم الفائقة. 
وسـتكون هذه الأسـفار بحول الله تعالى مرجعاً للسـادة أهل العلـم والباحثين، وعوناً لهم في الدرس والتأليف، تسـهّل الطريق أمامهم، وتخفف عنهم مشاق ومصاعب البحث عن المصادر إلى الإرث الفكري للإمام. 
ومن المفيد الإشارة إلى أن القارئ يجد في تراجم الإمام محمد الخضر حسين التي كتبها السادة أهل القلم، وأوردناها في المطبوعات التي أصدرناها، تشابهاً وتكراراً لبعض المراحل من سيرته المباركة، وخاصة: ’الولادة ـ النشأة ـ الرحلات ـ تنقله في الأقطار ـ مشيخة الأزهر... إلخ‘، ويوضح هذا: أن في كل ترجمة عن الإمام آراء وتعليقات ووجهة نظر لكاتبها نحترمها أولاً، ونذكرها للحقيقة والتاريخ بوجه عام. 
والحمد لله على ما هدى، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...9545ab&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*27ـ كتابات حول الإمام محمد الخضر حسين*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (13)



من خلال البحث العلمي الجادّ، والجمع والتحقيق لآثار الإمام محمد الخضر حسين طوال مدة تربو عن عشرين عاماً، كنت أجد بين يدي كتابات لمفكرين وباحثين ورجال صحافة منشورة في الجرائد اليومية، والصحف والمجلات الأسبوعية والشهرية، وفي المصنفات والكتب، تتحدث في مسيرة الإمام ومراحل حياته. 
تحفظت على تلك المقتطفات والمنتخبات بين أوراقي في المكتبة، وأنا أحرص عليها حرص البخيل على ديناره، وأعود إليها من حين لآخر، فأجد ورقاتها في ازدياد، حتى إذا تجمعت في سِفر، نادتني الأمانة العلمية أن أخرجه إلى النور. 
لم تكن الغاية من نشر هذه الكتابات في كتاب، ووضعها تحت نظر القارئ، التطلع إلى المزيد من الشهرة للإمام، أو الافتتان بعبارات الثناء المرصعة، والمدائح البليغة، وهو أبعد من عرفنا من أهل العلم عن السعي وراء الإطراء والأضواء طوال حياته المباركة. 
ولم يكن المرمى من إخراج الكتاب المفاخرة والمباهاة بكلمات التعظيم التي خطتها أقلام الكاتبين في مصنفاتهم المجموعة، فهي كلمات لا تزيد في صحيفة الإنسان عند ربه. وإنما هي الأعمال تنطق بعظمة صاحبها، وهي القول الفصل يوم الحساب. 
المراد الذي نرجو ثواب النفع به: أن يستفيد الدارس والمحقق والمؤرخ من التراجم والبحوث، ويجدوا بغيتهم التي يسعون وراءها، وعندما تحصل الفائدة العلمية، فهي الغاية والرجاء من هذا الكتاب. 
من الواضح في هذه التراجم: التشابه البعيد في السرد والعرض، وتكرار الوقائع والأحداث بين ترجمة وأخرى، لا سيما الحديث عن الولادة والنشأة، والدرجات العلمية، والإقامة والترحال، وتعداد المؤلفات إلى الوفاة. 
لا بد للكاتب الذي يخوض في البحث العلمي ليترجم علماً من الأعلام أن يتطرق بإيجاز أو إطالة إلى مراحل الحياة، ومن خلالها يتعرض إلى الأفكار والآراء، ويبث دراسته التي قصدها في مقاله أو كتابه. 
إن هذا الكتاب ’كتابات حول الإمام محمد الخضر الحسين‘ تعبير عن مطالعات كَتَبَتِها، وأنظارهم وآرائهم التي ارتأوها في مسيرة الإمام عِلماً وعملاً، وجهاداً شاقاً من أجل رسالة الإسلام، وإعلاء كلمة الله في المعمورة. ولا يعني بالضرورة قبولنا بكل ما ورد فيها من أقوال ـ ولنا وجهة نظر خاصة ـ، ولكن قدمناها على حالاتها للتاريخ والمعرفة والأمانة العلمية. واكتفيت بذكر بعض التعليقات الموجزة في الهامش لا بد منها. 
وطريقتنا في تقديم الكتاب: إيراد البحوث والمنتخبات حسب تواريخ صدورها، وذكر أسماء الكتّاب، وبيان المراجع التي أخذنا عنها من الصحف والمجلات والكتب، وتدوين كل ذلك في الهوامش ومطالع كل فصل. 
وأدرجنا في أواخر الكتاب: (النشرة الأدبية لجمعية شباب الخضر بن الحسين النفطي)، بعض أبوابها؛ خدمة للتراث، وإحياء لتلك النشرة التي تمثل وفاء تونس لعظمائها، وبالخصوص أبناء مدينة ’نفطة‘. 
جدير بي، ولزامٌ علي في هذا الموقف، أن أشـيد بالكلمات الطيبـة الطاهرة التي تلقيتها من السادة العلماء والكتَّاب، وتلامذة الإمام، والباحثين والجامعيين خلال قيامي بالواجب الديني في جمع ونشر هذا التراث الرائع. 
ربنا تقبل أعمالنا خالصة لخدمة الإسـلام، والحمـد لله أن جعلنا من المسلمين، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...be6c4e&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*28ـ الإمام محمد الخضر حسين بأقلام نخبة من أهل الفكر*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (14)



هذا الإمام (محمَّدُ الخِضْرُ) الذي

هزَّ السيوفَ وسدَّد الأقلاما

فهو الفتى والكهلُ والشيخُ فسلْ
عنه المنابرَ واسألِ الأياما

في كلِّ ميدانٍ أتاه مجلِّياً
رفعَ الأذانَ وحطَّم الأصناما

ابن (الحسينِ) وابنُ سيدةِ النسا
مَنْ أرضعتْه لبانَها إسلاما

نسبٌ إلى شرف النبوة ينتمي
أكرمْ به نسباً زكا إلهاما

دعْ أصله وصفاتِه وانظرْ إلى
أمجاده تروي لك الإقداما

الإمام محمد الخضر حسين

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...dbe68f&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*29ـ ملتقى الإمام محمد الخضر حسين في الجزائر*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (15)


تزينت مدينة ’بسكرة‘ عاصمة الزيبان في الجنوب الجزائري، وأسفرت عن وجهها الثقافي والإبداعي والمِضْياف خلالَ عيدها الفكري الرائع أيام 25 ـ 26 ـ 27 ديسمبر كانون الأول من عام 2007م، واكتست أبهى حُللها وأجملَها عندما نظمت (الجمعية الخلدونية للأبحاث والدراسات التاريخية) ملتقىً ثقافياً تحت عنوان: (ملتقى الإمام العلامة محمد الخضر حسين الطولقي الجزائري). 
أعلنت ولاية ’بسكرة‘ طَوال أيام العيد الثقافي الذي عاشته عن فرحها وسعادتها بهذا الحدث الهام، وامتلأت شوارعها بصور الشيخ الإمام، وانتشرت اللافتات التي غصّت بها أنحاء الولاية؛ لتعبر عن مكانته العلمية، والاعتزاز بانتمائه إلى مدينة ’طولقة‘ التابعة لولاية ’بسكرة‘، وسطرت بالمداد الملون الزاهي على لوائـحَ ضخمةٍ من القماش المتعدد الأشـكال آيات الترحيـب والمباهاة، وبعض المنتخب من أقواله؛ كما قام الرسامون ببذل جهد كبير في رسوم الإمام الزيتية المعلقة في أنحاء الولاية. 
وأمَّ المدينةَ من كافة أنحاء القطـر الجزائري النخبةُ من رجـال الفكر والتعليم الجامعي، ورجال الصحافة، وشاركت مؤسسات التلفزة والإذاعة، ووسائل الإعلام الأخرى في هذا الإطار الذي أحاط شخصيةَ هذا الإمام الجليل بهالة من النور والطهارة والقدسية والاحترام. 
وهو ـ في واقع الحال ـ يستحق كل هذا، وأكثرَ منه، وبما يليق ويتماشى مع رحلة حياته الإيمانية التي امتزج بها جهاد القلم مع جهاد النفس، وتنوعت فيها المواهب المتعددة التي اصطفاها الله ـ جلَّ جلاله ـ لهذا الإمام. 
أليس هو: العالم، والمناضل، والمفكر الإسلامي، والمفسر، والمحدِّث، والخطيب، والداعية، واللغوي، والقاضي النزيه، والمصلح، والشـاعر، والرحالة، والصحفي، وإمام مشيخة الأزهر؟ صفات وضعها الله فيه، فأحسن الإمامُ لها، وأخلص. 
أتقنت (الجمعية الخلدونية للأبحاث والدراسات التاريخية) إظهارَ هذا الملتقى بوجه مشـرق ومشـرّف، وهيأت له أسباب النجاح، فأعطى ثماره، وبذلَت الجهد المضني؛ ليكون صورة صادقة عن حياة الإمام. 
هذه الجمعية الخلدونية، وبرعاية رئيسها الأستاذ الأديب فوزي مصمودي، وإخوانه من الأعضاء المنتخبين العاملين بإخلاص ودأب لدينهم ووطنهم، وهي تنشط في ميدانها نشاطاً لم نلحظه في جامعة أو جامعات، أو مؤسسات ثقافية أخرى إذا قيست بإمكانياتها. وهي بعملها المجيد المبدع هذا لها التحية والتقدير، وإن أجرها الأوفى والأسمى عند الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ، ولا يستطيع العبد أن يوفي حقَّ المحسن بالقلم واللسان. 
أما عن كرم الضيافة، وحسن الوفادة، والاستقبال الصادق مع الوجوه الباسـمة، فلا يمكن التعبير عنها بالكلمة. والمَشـاهِد التي صورها الملتقى لا يمكن أن يرسمها حرف على الورق، فهي في الذهن منقوشة، وفي القلب محفوظة، وأُكرر: إن اللسان والقلم يعجزان عن بثّ عبارات الشكر والامتنان. 
بادر العديد من كبار أساتذة الجامعات الجزائرية ـ وما أشرفَ وأجلَّ أولئك الأساتذة بعد أن عرفتهم عن قرب ـ إلى الملتقى بمحاضراتهم القيمة التي دلت على سَعَة في المعرفة، ودقة في التحقيق، ورغبة صادقة في بيان سيرة الإمام الخضر، والتعريف بآثاره. 
ـ شارك من تونس: الأستاذ الفاضل، والمحبّ الوفي محمد مواعدة، الذي كان له الفضل الأسبق والأهم في إصدار أول كتاب ترجم وحقق في حياة الإمام وآثاره ’محمد الخضر حسين حياته وآثاره‘. 
ـ وشارك من مصر: أحد المدرسين في الجامع الأزهر الدكتور مجاهد توفيق الجندي. 
ـ ومن دمشق: حضر وحاضر علي الرضا الحسيني ابن أخي الإمام محمد الخضر حسين. 
وفي هذا الملتقى الذي تمَّ تحت إشراف وزارة الثقافة الجزائرية، واهتمام وعناية والي ولاية ’بسكرة‘ الأستاذ ساعد أقوجيل، الذي رافق الملتقى من ألفه إلى يائه، وأبدى من المؤانسة وحسن الاستقبال والحضور المستمر طوال أعمال الملتقى ما لم نشاهده عند كثير من رجال السلطة. 
أشرف على رئاسة الجلسة الافتتاحية: المؤرخ الجزائري الدكتور محمد عربي الزبيري، وكانت إدارة الجلسات موضع إعجاب وإكبار الحضور؛ لما تميز به الدكتور الزبيري من محبة رجال الفكر والثقافة له، واحترامهم، مع روح الدعابة الأدبية التي عُرفت عنه ضمن حدود الإدارة المنضبطة للجلسات. 
وحفظاً على ما تضمنه الملتقى من محاضرات وتعليقات ذات مستوى علمي وتاريخي رفيع، وما أنجز على هامش الملتقى من ندوات ومحاورات في الإذاعة الجزائرية بمدينة ’بسكرة‘، وما نشره بعض السادة الكتّاب من المقالات في الصحافة، كان من المفيد للباحث أن تجمع هذه الأعمال في كتاب يحتوي بين دفتيه كل محاضرات الملتقى، وما رافقه من نشاط إذاعي وصحفي. 
وجرت أعمال الملتقى حسب البرنامج المخصص لها: 
أ ـ اليوم الأول للملتقى الثلاثاء في 25 ديسمبر كانون الأول 2007م: 
ـ الافتتاح بالنشيد الوطني الجزائري. 
ـ كلمة السيد والي ولاية بسكرة. 
ـ كلمة فضيلة الأستاذ عبد القادر عثماني شيخ (زاوية علي بن عمر) في مدينة ’طولقة‘. 
ـ كلمة فضيلة العلامة الشيخ عبد الرحمن شيبان رئيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين. 
ـ كلمة رئيس الجمعية بتكريم الباحث علي الرضا الحسيني. 
ـ كلمة الأستاذ الأخضر رحموني، وتضمنت: التعريف بالباحث علي الرضا الحسيني. 
ـ الاحتفال بتكريم الباحث علي الرضا الحسيني. 
ـ تحية شعرية لولاية ’بسكرة‘ للباحث علي الرضا الحسيني. 
ـ كلمة موجزة للدكتور مجاهد توفيق الجندي من علماء الأزهر. 
ب ـ اليوم الثاني للملتقى الأربعاء في 26 ديسمبر كانون الأول 2007م: 
ـ محاضرة الباحث علي الرضا الحسيني ـ من دمشق. 
ـ محاضرة الدكتور كمال عجالي ـ أستاذ في جامعة ’باتنة‘. 
ـ محاضرة للأستاذ محمد مواعدة ـ خبير لدى المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة ـ جامعة الدول العربية ـ من تونس. 
ـ محاضرة الدكتور مجاهد توفيق الجندي ـ من علماء الجامع الأزهر ـ من القاهرة. 
ج ـ اليوم الثالث للملتقى الخميس في 27 ديسمبر كانون الأول 2007م:
ـ محاضرة الدكتور عمار الطالبي ـ أستاذ بجامعة الجزائر. 
ـ محاضرة الدكتور نجيب بن خيرة ـ أستاذ بجامعة الأمير عبد القادر ـ قسنطينة. 
ـ محاضرة الأستاذ محمد الهادي الحسني ـ أستاذ بجامعة الجزائر. 
ـ محاضرة الدكتور مولود عويمر ـ أستاذ بجامعة الجزائر. 
د ـ اليوم الرابع للملتقى الجمعة في 28 ديسمبر كانون الأول 2007م: 
خصص هذا اليوم للقيام بجولة في ولاية ’بسكرة‘: زيارة مقام الشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري، مقام الشيخ محمد بن عزوز في ’برج ابن عزوز‘، مقام الشـيخ علي بن عمر في مدينـة ’طولقة‘.. وأداء صـلاة الجمعـة في الزاوية. 
وأقام الشيخ عبد القادر عثماني شيخُ الزاوية حفل غداء لأكلة جزائرية شعبية مشهورة (الشكشوكة) في داره العامرة. 
وانتهت أعمال الملتقى، وودّع المشاركون بعضهم البعض بحرارة وشوق، وانصرف كل منهم إلى وجهته. والحمد لله. 
* على هامش الملتقى:
ـ ندوة في الإذاعة الجزائرية بمدينة ’بسكرة‘، شارك فيها الأساتذة: مجـاهـد توفيـق الجنـدي، علـي الرضـا الحسـيني، كمـال عجّالـي مسـاء 26/12/ 2007م. 
ـ ندوة في الإذاعة الجزائرية بمدينة ’بسكرة‘ شارك فيها الأساتذة: عمار الطالبي، محمد الهادي الحسني، نجيب بن خيرة، محمد مواعدة، مولود عويمر، مساء 27/12/ 2007م. 
ـ برنامج (أعلام من الزيبان) للأستاذ عبد الحليم صيد ـ في الإذاعة الجزائرية ببسكرة مع علي الرضا الحسيني. 
ـ بعض عناوين الصحف الجزائرية حول الملتقى. 
ـ مقالة (ملتقى الإمام محمد الخضر حسين) للأستاذ محمد الهادي الحسني. 
ـ مقالة (في ذكرى الخمسين لوفاة العلامة التونسي محمد الخضر حسين شيخ الأزهر السابق) للأستاذ محمد مواعدة. 
ـ مقالة (بسكرة عاصمة الثقافة باحتفالها بالإمام محمد الخضر حسين، إمام العالم الإسلامي وأستاذ الشيخ ابن باديس) للدكتور عمار الطالبي. 
ـ مقالة (ربيع في الشتاء) للأستاذ محمد الهادي الحسني. 
ـ مقالة (تذكرة ـ ملتقى الإمام العلامة محمد الخضر حسين) للدكتور محمد أيمن سمينة. 
إننا نسجل بأحرف من النور، وبكلمات من الذهب في سجل (الجمعية الخلدونية للأبحاث والدراسات التاريخية) مبادرتَها الوطنية الصادقة، وإخلاصَها لعظماء الأمة، ودعوتَها إلى تنظيم ملتقى خاص بالإمام العلامة محمد الخضر حسين، وتقديمه بشكل رائع. 
وشكراً مجدداً لرئيسـها الأستاذ فوزي مصمودي وإخوانه من أعضاء الجمعية الماجدة، ووفّق الله خطاهم في البحث والدراسة التي يعدونها للمستقبل ـ إن شاء الله ـ، وهنيئاً للجزائر بهذه الجمعية، وهذه المؤسسة الجليلة القدر، العالية الهمة، الرفيعة المستوى. 
وقد لمست من أساتذة الجامعة، والمثقفين الذين اجتمعت بهم خلال الملتقى رغبةً شديدة ومُلِحَّة لتوفير الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين في المكتبات الجزائرية؛ لاقتنائها من الراغبين في الاطلاع والدراسة. وبرغم أني طبعتُ كل آثار الإمام، فالبشرى لهم أن الأعمال الكاملة للإمام محمد الخضر حسين، قد باشرت إحدى دور النشر الهامة والكبرى في دمشق (دار النوادر) لصاحبها العالم الفاضل الشيخ نور الدين طالب بإعادة طبع كامل التراث في حلّة فاخرة، وسيطرح ـ إن شاء الله ـ في الأسواق للتداول. 
والحمد لله على ما هدى، والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام.

لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...b407e3&lang=ar

----------


## دار النوادر

*30ـ الإمام محمد الخضر حسين*
*وإصلاح المجتمع الإسلامي - تونس*
ترتيب الكتاب في المجلدات (15)



أصبحتِ (نفطةُ) فوقَ كلِّ لسانِ
وفَخَرْتِ بـ (الخِضْرِ) عظيمِ الشّانِ

وغدوتِ جوهرةَ الثقافةِ منذ أنْ
وُلِدَ الإمامُ بحضنِكِ الريّانِ

و(الكوفةُ الصُّغرى) تُسمَّى بعدَهُ
بـ (الكوفةِ الكبرى) مِنَ الأوطانِ

تتوجّهُ الأنظارُ نحوكِ كلَّما
ذُكِرَ الإمامُ بمجلسِ الإيمانِ

لكِ في القلوبِ وفي العيونِ مكانةٌ
ما حازَها بلدٌ من البلدانِ

زهت مدينة ’نفطة‘ أو (الكوفة الصـغرى) ـ كما عُرفـت عبر تاريخها العريق ـ خلال أيام 16 ـ 17 ـ 18 جانفي كانون الثاني من عام 2009م التي انعقدت فيها (الندوة العلمية العالمية الأولى للإمام العلامة محمد الخضر حسين وإصلاح المجتمع الإسلامي)، وارتدت، وتزيّنت بأبهى وأحلى وأجمل حللها القشيبة، وتعلقت على جدرانها العتيقة البديعة لافتاتٌ احتوت ما جَمُلت قراءتُه، وجلّت معانيـه من أقوال الإمام الخضـر حسـين ـ رضوان الله تعالى عليه ـ، وبدت في بهجة عيد انتظرته طويلاً. 
أقول: برزت ’نفطة‘ من بلاد الجريد ـ مولد الإمام محمد الخضر حسين ـ وضاءةَ الوجه، رافعةَ الجبين، تتباهى وتجرُّ ذيول الفخر والاعتزاز بوليدها وابنها البارّ الإمام، الذي أجمع العالَمان العربيُّ والإسلامي على مكانته السامية، وفضله وعلمه الوفير، ونضاله من أجل تونس والعرب والإسلام، وأوقف حياته في هذا الميدان ـ محتسباً أوّاباً صدّيقاً ـ إلى رب العالمين، إلى الله ـ جل وعلا ـ الذي لم يعبد سواه، ولم يمالئ أو يدارِ أحداً من الخلق في دنياه، مردِّداً قوله في بيته الشعري الشهير: 
أنا لولا همةٌ تحدو إلى
خدمةِ الإسلامِ آثرتُ الحِماما

وقوله الذي كان كثيراً ما يردّده: 
ولولا ارْتياحي للنضالِ عن الهدى
لَفَتَّشتُ عن وادٍ أعيشُ به وَحْدي

هذا قوله الصادق، وقلبه السليم، وعمله الدؤوب طوال حياته المباركة، وكتابُه الذي حمله بيمينه للقاء رب العالمين. 
إن مبادرة (الجمعية التونسية للدراسات والبحوث حول التراث الفكري التونسي) بإقامة هذا الملتقى الإسـلامي الجامـع، عملٌ أُكبره وأُجِلُّه، وأُثني وأُحَيي القائمين عليه، فقد آن لتونس أن تكرِّم عظماءها وعلماءها، ورجالها المناضلين المخلصين بحق وأمانة، وأن ترفعهم إلى مكانتهم اللائقة والمستحقة لهم، لاسيما أولئك الذين هاجروا من ديارهم، وانتقلوا في آفاق الدنيا حاملين رسالة الوطن الكبرى، رسالَة الاستقلال وطرد الغاصب المحتل؛ من أجل أن تتبوّأ تونس مكانها بين كواكب الدول في سماء الحرية والسيادة... وأن يتطلع إليها العالم كأمـة أنجبت الأفـذاذ والنبغاء وروّاد الكفاح، وزاحمت بمنكبيها سائر الأقطار المتقدمة والمتطلعة دوماً إلى المستقبل؛ لتقول: إن فيها رجالاً مفكرين ومبدعين، ومناضلين أحراراً وأشرافاً يستحقون أن ينالوا بفضل علمهم وعملهم أعلى المناصب السياسية والدينية، وأرفعَها منزلة؛ كمشيخة الأزهر التي ارتقى إليها الإمام محمد الخضر حسين بقوة إيمانه وتقواه وورعه، وعلومه التي زوّده بها الجامع الأعظم ـ جامع الزيتونة في تونس ـ، وضم إليها علوم الجامع الأزهر، فتوّجته إرادة الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ شيخاً للجامع الأزهر. 
والله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ يكافئ رجاله الصادقين المخلصين في دنياهم قبل أن يُثيبهم في آخرتهم أولئك ﴿الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا﴾[فصلت: 30]. 
والحديث عن سالف الزمن لم يعد من المفيد ذكرُه في هذه المقدمة. عندما حاول الطغيان والجهل والغباء أن يطمس وجه تونس المشرق، ورجالاتها وزعماءها المخلصين. والله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ عنده الجزاء والحساب. 
ولكن بعد زوال الغمّة، وانكشـاف العـسر والهيمنة والضياع، عادت تونس إلى تاريخها الصحيح الصادق، وفتحت صفحاتها الناصعة المضيئة والحمد لله. 
لقد كان من حق الجزائر أن تحتفل بالإمام محمد الخضر حسـين من خلال الملتقى الهام الذي أقامته (الجمعية الخلدونية للأبحاث والدراسات التاريخية) في مدينة ’بسـكرة‘ أيام 25 ـ 26 ـ 27 ديسـمبر كانون الأول 2007م. كذلك من حق تونـس أن تقيم المهرجـان العلمي العالمـي الأول خلال أيام 16 ـ 17 ـ 18 جانفي كانون الثاني 2009م... بل ومن الجدير بالعالم الإسلامي أن يقيم الندوات والدراسات حول الإمام. 
إن هـذه الندوات والملتقيات حافـز للمثقفين والدارسـين والباحثين لاستكشاف آراء الإمام الإصلاحية، ودعوته الإسلامية، ونضاله السياسي. لا للدراسة والقراءة، بل للعمل بموجبها في كافة مناحي الحياة، وهي في حقيقتها منارة من منارات الشريعة الإسلامية، هذه الشريعة التي هي صالحة لكل زمان ومكان. 
إن ميزات هذه التظاهرات العلمية، تعبير عما تكنه الأمة من تقدير واحترام لرجالها الأوفياء، وإن ما نَنشده هو الانتفاع، والاستثمار لتراث الإمام وأفكاره وعلومه المبثوثة في الكتب التي نشرناها له، والتي يأمل الإمام أن تكون دعوة صالحة عند الله تعالى. 
ليس من المهم مطلقاً أن نكتفي بإطـلاق الصـفات عليه، سـواء كان إصـلاحياً، أو تجديدياً، أو تنويرياً، فإن فكر الإمـام ـ بمواهبـه المتعـددة في كل ميدان من ميادين العمل الإسـلامي ـ يدعونا إلى الأخـذ به، والسـير على منهاجه؛ لأن النهج الذي دخله من باب الإسـلام، ولخدمة الإسـلام، ولا غاية من وراء ذلك إلا أن يرى الإسـلام عزيز الجانب؛ لأنه الدين الذي اختاره الله لعباده. 
والحمد لله على ما هدى. والحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام

لمزيد عن هذا الكتاب:
http://www.daralnawader.com/books/bo...25a456&lang=ar

----------


## السكران التميمي

ليكن حذراً من أراد اقتناء هذا الكتاب، ففيه شطحات صوفية وبعض المخالفات.. وعليه فقد جرى التنبيه

----------


## محمدالخالدي

صدقت أخي السكران التميمي وقد رصدت ذلك في المجلد الحادي عشر في كتاب الرحلات لزيارته الأضرحة بأرقام الصفحات إن شئتم أنزلت أرقامها هنا.
ولكن الموسوعة جبارة وقيمة للغاية ويستفاد منها غير العلم ونشره ,أدب الشيخ وشعره وبلاغته التي يقل أن تجد مثلها الآن.

----------


## أبو فارس السلفي

أين تباع هذه الموسوعة في مصر وبكم؟

----------


## أبو طه الجزائري

*جزاكم الله خيرا ...
دخلت موقع دار النوادر /
 www.daralnawader.com/books
هل من طريقة لتحميل بعض الكتب من الموقع ...
وفقكم الله تعالى و سدد في الخير خطاكم ...*

----------


## أبى إسحاق الأثرى

أين يُباع في مصر ؟ هل لكم موزّع هناك ؟
جزاكم الله خيرُا

----------


## محمد اديب الدمشقي

رحم الله الامام محمد الخضر   واسكنه فسيح جناته  واكرم نزله  وجزى الله كل خير من ساهم في نشر هذه الارث القيم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رجاء أتحفوني بجميع كتب الشيخ محمد الخضر حسين المصورة pdf

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

كيف الوصول لها في الإمارات

----------


## جعف

صورت ولله الحمد هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=348718

----------

